# ورشة "الفوتوشوب" ...



## +febronia+ (8 فبراير 2014)

صباح / مساء الخير حسب الوقت يعني 

الموضوع اكيد باين من عنوانه 
يعني باختصار كداا ..

الموضوع داا ..
لـ كل محبي التصميم والفوتوشوب .
ولـ كل المصميمن الي في لمنتدي .
ولـ الي حابين ونفسم يتعلمو التصميم .

 الهدف من الموضوع بقي .
ناخد راي بعض ف تصميماتنا 
نشارك بعض في ادوات لصيميم (صور , فريمات , صور مقصوصه , خالفيات .... الخ .)
او اضافات الفوتوشوب ( استيلات , فونتات "جمع font":t33: , اكشنات ,فلاتر .... الخ برضوو ) 

واكيد هيبقي في شرح ودروس ..
ومافيش مانع لو حد عنده سوال او وقفه قدامه مشكله ..

الموضوع مفتوح لكل حاجه خاصه بالتصميم .. 

​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 فبراير 2014)

الصور والاضافات ...
 فلتر لقص الشعر ..
 صور ليونان النبي ..
صور مقصوصه                #*98*  ,                  #*99*  ,               #*376* ,             #*476* ,            #*490* ,            #*491*
ملفات مفتوحه                #*97*   ,   #*297* ,              #*356* ,  #*372* , #*375* , #*370* ,               #*520*
استيلات #*347* ,    #*350* ,  #*359* ,               #*362* ,   #*373* ,  #*374*  ,            #*513* ,  			  			#*558* 			 		,  			  			#*560* 			 		,  			  			#*562* 			 		,  			  			#*564* 			 		,  			  			#*565* 
اكشنات          #*349*  ,              #*533* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3616852&postcount=565
خلفيات                #*355* ,               #*521* 
خطوط               #*363* ,#*512*
اضاءات #*371*
فرش  			  			#*561* 

clipping mask  			  			#*559* 
مكتبة الـ (Valentin) .. 
كل ما يخض "الالامات والصلب والقيامه "               #*514* ,              #*516* ,              #*518* ,              #*519* ,               #*522* ,               #*524* ,               #*525* ,               #*527* ,               #*528* 
الشرح ...
شرح عن ملاحقات الفوتوشوب
اختصارات الادوات
كيف تختار الصيغة المناسبة لصورك
تصميم خلفيه بالفرش ...
تركيب اضافات الوتوشوب 
 القص بالبن تول...
الكتابه 3D
شرح من غير اسم 
شرح تلوين الصور ...
شرح عمل اطار منقط ..
شرح سريع لمقاسات صور التايم لاين "كافر الفيس بوك"
شرح تحويل الصوره ابيض واسود وجزء ملون 
شرح عمل تصميم بالدمج ..
شرح تصميم للبابا شنوده . 

 شرح بالفيديو ..
شرح الكتابه المتحركه ..
شرح الكتابه المتحركه 2
شرح الفص بالبن تول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2014)

*ايوه بقي
خلينا نشتغل بقي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*احم احم انا اول زبونة هتنفعكم 
ياما نفسى اتعلم الفوتوشوب ده ههههههه 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايوه بقي
> خلينا نشتغل بقي​*





ايوه خليناا نشتغل بقي .. :new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (8 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احم احم انا اول زبونة هتنفعكم
> ياما نفسى اتعلم الفوتوشوب ده ههههههه
> *​



رورو منوره الورشه والموضوع :smile01​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 فبراير 2014)

*متابعه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> رورو منوره الورشه والموضوع :smile01​


*ميرسى يا فيرو منور بيكى يا قمرى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

متابعة اووووووى
​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 فبراير 2014)

للتحميل من هنااااا 


​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (9 فبراير 2014)

*مجهود رائع..

شكراً للخدمه المميزه,,

*


----------



## +febronia+ (9 فبراير 2014)

طريقه لقص الصور بالبن تول .. 







 ملحوظة : عشان نقدر نستخدم الصوره بعد كده جاهزه 
 من غير ما نقصهاا تاني هنسيفهاا بصيغه png 
 ..​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 فبراير 2014)

موضوع جميل جداً

تسجيل متابعة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 فبراير 2014)

سؤال







الخلفية نفسها .. الشجر و الارض

انتي اللي عملاها ولا منزلاها جاهزة ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> طريقه لقص الصور بالبن تول ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هفضل ماشي علي حدود الصورة في تكة واحدة بالاوس ؟؟

لأ صعب شوية

طب هو ممكن بعد لما اختار الصورة

اجيب اول اداة فوق عي الشمال ( معرفش اسمها ^_^ )

و ادوس بيها كلك يمين علي الصورة

و اختار سليكت ال ( select all ) و بعدين

اختار تاني اداة من علي اليمين ( معرفش اسمها بردو )

و في الاربع الختيارات اللي فوق اختار تالت واحد

و اضغض علي الخلفية

هتجيب نفس النتيجة

و بعدين انقلها لأي صورة عادي ؟؟









*​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> سؤال
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لالا كل حاجه لوحدهاا اناا مجمعهم مع بعض الشجر والارضيه ..



Crazy Man قال:


> *هفضل ماشي علي حدود الصورة في تكة واحدة بالاوس ؟؟
> 
> لأ صعب شوية
> 
> ...


طريقه القص دي تنفع لو كانت الخلفيه بضاا بس وفي طرق تاني اسهل .. 
لكن لو خلفيه مش بيضاا مش هتنفع معهااا
ومش هتفضل ماشي بتكه واحده ا
لاداه دي غير كداا خلاص  جرب كدااا ...


----------



## soso a (9 فبراير 2014)

روعه واكيد متابعه يا فوفو 

​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 فبراير 2014)

صور ليونان النبي ..  






كل سنه وانتو طيبن ..  
للتحميل الصور ..
http://www.mediafire.com/download/krle389e6435uz2/Jonah.rar​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

سؤؤؤؤؤؤال نفسي افهم طريقة عمل خلفيات التصميمات

يعني الخلفيه دي
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4454265953.png
نفسي افهم بتتعمل ازاي


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> لالا كل حاجه لوحدهاا اناا مجمعهم مع بعض الشجر والارضيه ..
> 
> 
> طريقه القص دي تنفع لو كانت الخلفيه بضاا بس وفي طرق تاني اسهل ..
> ...


ايه الطرق الاسهل


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 فبراير 2014)

*طيب مبدئياً انا عاوز اسأل على الصديق العزيز خريستوفورس من يعرف معلومات عنه ؟ 

ثانياً الفكرة جميله جداً وانا سوف اشارك معكم بكل ما في عقلي من معلومات وكل ما بين يدي من إستيلات ، خطوط ، فلاتر ، اكشنات ، ملفات مفتوحة ... الخ 

ولكـن لدي إقتراح وهو > ما رأيكم في عمل دورة متكاملة كل يوم درس معين .. درس مني أنا شخصياً كل يومين درس .. وإذا احببتي يا اخت
febronia أن تشاركيني في ذلك بدرس كل يومين وبذلك سيكون هناك درس كل يوم 
درس من حضرتك 
درس مني 

*


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يعوضك كل خير 
متاااااااااااااااااااابعه
بس نفسي اعرف الخط ده بيتكتب ازاي


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 فبراير 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> بس نفسي اعرف الخط ده بيتكتب ازاي


هذا خط عادي يُمكنك عمل نفس الفكرة مع اي خط والفكرة ببساطة هي 

- تكرار عدد الطبقات وتغير لونهم إلى اللون الداكن من نفس اللون الذي تم اختيار ،  مع تحريكهم لإسفل .. 

- يمكنك عمل نفس الفكرة عن طريق " أكشن " معين .


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2014)

يمكنك عمل نفس الفكرة عن طريق " أكشن " معين .

طب ممكن اعرف ايه هو الاكشن المعين ده
​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> سؤؤؤؤؤؤال نفسي افهم طريقة عمل خلفيات التصميمات
> 
> يعني الخلفيه دي
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4454265953.png
> نفسي افهم بتتعمل ازاي



هو بيبقي في خلفيات كتير جهزه نقدر نستخدمهااا 
واكيد هبقي ارفع منهاا ..
بس الخلفيه دي اناا عملهاا بالفرش .. 

دي الفرش الي استخدمتهااا 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/mc17artoeomr5s5/Brushes.abr

دا الشرح ...






لتركيب الفرش ..


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ايه الطرق الاسهل



في الاداه دي بتشيل الخلفيه لو كانت لون واحد 





وكل صوره وليهاا طريقتهااا ع حسب ايه الي ينفع معهااا ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2014)

*فوبا يا فوبا الله ينور عليكي حبيبة قلبي
تسجيل متابعة و بتركييييييييز  *​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ربنا يعوضك كل خير
> متاااااااااااااااااااابعه
> بس نفسي اعرف الخط ده بيتكتب ازاي


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *طيب مبدئياً انا عاوز
> 
> ولكـن لدي إقتراح وهو > ما رأيكم في عمل دورة متكاملة كل يوم درس معين .. درس مني أنا شخصياً كل يومين درس .. وإذا احببتي يا اخت
> febronia أن تشاركيني في ذلك بدرس كل يومين وبذلك سيكون هناك درس كل يوم
> ...


فكره حلوه بس اتعملت قبل كداا دوره وماكمتش 
الموضوع دا لكل حاجه تخص التصميم احناا من الرد ع الاساله هنلاقي دروس فاصعب يبقي كل يوم درس هيبقي ف ملل ممكن نخلي يوم ف الاسبوع او اتنين نعمل دروس فيهم ...


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*بعد اذن حضرتك صاحبة الموضوع هو ممكن اعرف حل للمشكلة دى
للبرنامج  وادى صورة من البرنامج الفوتوشوب دايما بتظهرلى المشكلة دى




*


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *بعد اذن حضرتك صاحبة الموضوع هو ممكن اعرف حل للمشكلة دى
> للبرنامج  وادى صورة من البرنامج الفوتوشوب دايما بتظهرلى المشكلة دى
> 
> 
> ...



ترجمة : في ملف مفقود

في ملف ناقص عندك


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *بعد اذن حضرتك صاحبة الموضوع هو ممكن اعرف حل للمشكلة دى
> للبرنامج  وادى صورة من البرنامج الفوتوشوب دايما بتظهرلى المشكلة دى
> 
> 
> ...



امسح الفوتوشوب وسطبه من اول وجديد


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> امسح الفوتوشوب وسطبه من اول وجديد


*عملت كدا كذا مرة وبتظهرلى نفس الرسالة
بعد كام يوم من تطسيب البرنامج ترجعلى 
نفس الرسالة اية الحل *


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

عندي فكره هرفع مجموعه صور مختلفه  png يعني من غير خلفيه مقصوصه يعني 
وكل واحد يجمع تصميم منهم حسب ذوئه .

لو حد مستعد هرفع الصور مافيش خلاص ..


----------



## soso a (10 فبراير 2014)

متابعه 

بس لاسف مش عندى الفوتوشوب وعندى مشكله بالدون لود علشان انزله 

 


​


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> عندي فكره هرفع مجموعه صور مختلفه  png يعني من غير خلفيه مقصوصه يعني
> وكل واحد يجمع تصميم منهم حسب ذوئه .
> 
> لو حد مستعد هرفع الصور مافيش خلاص ..


*اوكى  مفيش مشكلة بس بس اية
 هو الدرس اللى هنعمل علية
التصميم*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *اوكى  مفيش مشكلة بس بس اية
> هو الدرس اللى هنعمل علية
> التصميم*


مش درس دي صور كل واحد يعمل منهم تصميم


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


>


*ممكن شرح مبسط للدرس دا حاولت اطبقة معرفتش 
وياريت تكبر خط الشرح وخصوص القوائم اللى هندوس عليها
عشان نصمم الدرس دا معلشى بجد*
*عشان انا مش لقى الكلمة اللى فى موجودة جنب رقم واحد فى الدرس دا*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

شرح مبسط اكتر من كداا ..
ممكن تنزل الصوره عندك وكبرهاا هتبان 

rasterize type  دي الكلمه ..


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> شرح مبسط اكتر من كداا ..
> ممكن تنزل الصوره عندك وكبرهاا هتبان
> 
> rasterize type  دي الكلمه ..


*شوفى كد اختى الحبيبة كدا الصورة دى كدا*


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*نزلت الصورة وحاولت اطبق التصميم دا
لكن مش ناقص غير اللى رقم 5 ورقم 6
اخر خطوتين فى الصورة 
اطبقهم ازاى يا ترا امتب اسمى تانى يعنى 
ولا اية 
*


----------



## روزا فكري (10 فبراير 2014)

موضوع جميل ومفيد جداا
وشرحك سهل وبسيط يافبرونيا
شكرا لتعبك ياحبيبتي​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> ممكن نخلي يوم ف الاسبوع او اتنين نعمل دروس فيهم ...



طيب درسين في الاسبوع ، إنتي درس وانا درس .. تمـام ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> طيب درسين في الاسبوع ، إنتي درس وانا درس .. تمـام ؟



تمام كداا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

يعني انا اعمل عمل جديد 
واخليه مثلا لون اخضر
واعمل تمويجات بالفرش دي مع اضافة سكرابز
وصوره وخط
صح كده  ؟!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

يعني انا اعمل عمل جديد 
واخليه مثلا لون اخضر
واعمل تمويجات بالفرش دي مع اضافة سكرابز
وصوره وخط
صح كده  ؟!


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

لالا عمل جديد ابيض 
تعمل الون بالفرشه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

اه تمام 
هحاول اجرب دلوقتي 

كنت محتاج كمان طريقه الكتابه بالشكل دا








انا هتعبكم اسئله


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

بصي انا فضلت اعك 
طلع الي قدامك دا



خايف بعد اما تشوفي البتاع دا تعتزلي التصميم وتمسحي البرنامج من عندك ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> ​



ايوه هي دي 

ازاي بقي :smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> بصي انا فضلت اعك
> طلع الي قدامك دا
> 
> 
> ...



مافيش صور باينه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

هي كانت كبيره مش عارف ايه الي سخطها كده

^_^

رفعتها تاني


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

انت عملهاا فلتر ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

عملتها من الفرش الي ادتهالي


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

لا ما hناا وخده بالي اقولك خليك في الخلفيات الجاهزه دلوقتي احسن ..


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

دي تجي بالبن تول وتوصل اربع نقط ببعض هيطلعلك الاشكال دي تكتب عادي عليهاا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههه انا قولت كده برضو
طب هاتيلي مجموعه خلفيات بقي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

طيب ازاي اللون المتسطيل بعد اما احدد


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

خلاص عرررفت


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

مجموعه خلفيات اهه ..
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xagugmurxsmx133/00.rar


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 فبراير 2014)

تمااام جاري التحميل

مافيش بقي شرح لعمل الخلفيات دي
علشان مثلا لو ملقتش خلفيه مناسبه


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

هي بتبقي مجموعه اللوان مع بترونات وكام صوره تطلع خلفيه


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*جميلة الدورة ربنا يكون معاكم وتبقو محترفين بجد
*


----------



## e-Sword (10 فبراير 2014)

*متابع  :d بس خلوا بالكم انا دماغي جزمة فى الفوتوشوب :d 
*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *متابع  :d بس خلوا بالكم انا دماغي جزمة فى الفوتوشوب :d
> *


نورت الموضوع ..


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*انا طبقت اول خطوة وباقى الخطوات 
معرفتش اعملها وفى الصفحة رقم
 خمسة اللى عرفت اعملة
*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

التطبيق الي انت عمله ياسمير مالوش علاقه بالشرح ..


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> التطبيق الي انت عمله ياسمير مالوش علاقه بالشرح ..


*انا عملت اول تلات خطوات ما عدا الخطوة رقم خمس ورقم 6
معرفتش اعملها اللى هما فى الشرح حتى انى نزلت صورة الشرح وجربت معرفتش بجد وانتظرت ردك ولقتك قفلتى ولسة فاتحة دلوقتى معلشى بقى سامحينى تعابك معاكى *


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

بتعمل اتنين لير للكلام الي تحت لونهاا اغمق من الي فوق 
دا عند الليرات 




في التصمبم تنزل اللير الي تحت شويه بسهم الكيبورد
وتكرر نفس الحكايه لحد لماا تبقي كداا


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*تمام جميل الكلام حلو بس اخر
 سؤال تقريبا قى الشرح دا 
كيف اغمق الون يعنى يا ترا 
بالطريقةالعادية اللى احدد
بيها الكلمة  صح كدا
*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

ctrl+u


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> ctrl+u


*تمام اوكى حلو الكلام قربت افهم تطبيق الشرح
ولكن عمل لير كام لير ولا على حسب المحدود منى
ثانيا عند تغميق الون هل اترك الكلمة زى ما هى
واغمق  واغمق من ناحية الير اللى فى نفس القائمة من الشمال دى صح ولا غلط *


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

اعمل زي مافي الصوره


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*تمام حلو خالص قربت ويمكن فى اشياء بسيطة للى ناقصة بس دلوقتى جارى رفع الصورة اللى عملت عليها وقوليلى صح ولا غلط 
*


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*دى الصورة على تطبيق الدرس يا ترا صح ولا غلط كدا




*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

تمام بس ناقص حاجه معملتهاش


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

والي تحت هو الغامق مش الي فوق


----------



## e-Sword (10 فبراير 2014)

*أنا فاهم كل حاجة بس مدكن *


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)

دى صورة من التطبيق بس حاولت اعملها بى استايل
معرفشى صح كدا ولالا وياريت تقوليلى ازاى احط استايل
علي الكلمة   
وادى صورة اخرة للتطبيق بدون اى استايل


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> دى صورة من التطبيق بس حاولت اعملها بى استايل
> معرفشى صح كدا ولالا وياريت تقوليلى ازاى احط استايل
> علي الكلمة
> وادى صورة اخرة للتطبيق بدون اى استايل



رائع عزيزي ولكـن حاول ان تجعل اللون الذي هو في الاسفل لون واحد ومن ثم آخر طبقة إجعلها بلون أغمق قليلاً .. وحاول ان تكرر الطبقات أكثر 

ولكـن في النهاية جميــل جداً ما قدمتهُ .


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 فبراير 2014)

محدش يعمل فيا جميل و يجيبلي لينك تحميل مباشر

لبرنامج فوتوشوب عدل 

بدل البرنامج الميت اللي عندي ده​


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> رائع عزيزي ولكـن حاول ان تجعل اللون الذي هو في الاسفل لون واحد ومن ثم آخر طبقة إجعلها بلون أغمق قليلاً .. وحاول ان تكرر الطبقات أكثر
> 
> ولكـن في النهاية جميــل جداً ما قدمتهُ .


*كيف ذلك اخى الحبيب اشرحلى لى بطريقة مبسطة
حتى افهمك انا اتعلمت الخطوة الجديدة دى ومللت كنت خايف
معرفشى اعملها ولسة مازالت يدى لما تاخد عليها بعد ف اشرحلى بطريقة مبسطة خصوص كيف اجعل الكلمة بى استايل واحد بدون اخطاء فى تكرار الكلمة انا عملت كدا استايل
على نفس الكلمة اللى متكررة بس لونها الطبيعى الون طلعلت الكلمة متخلبطة عن بعيضها فى التكرار*


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> محدش يعمل فيا جميل و يجيبلي لينك تحميل مباشر
> 
> لبرنامج فوتوشوب عدل
> 
> بدل البرنامج الميت اللي عندي ده​


*نفس المشكلة عندى بجد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2014)

لما اروح ابعتلكم نسخه صغيره وجميله


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)

*ياريت بجد واحنا فى انتظار نسخة فوتوشوب
 حلوة كدا بدون اى مشاكل فيها
*


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *كيف ذلك اخى الحبيب اشرحلى لى بطريقة مبسطة
> حتى افهمك انا اتعلمت الخطوة الجديدة دى ومللت كنت خايف
> معرفشى اعملها ولسة مازالت يدى لما تاخد عليها بعد ف اشرحلى بطريقة مبسطة خصوص كيف اجعل الكلمة بى استايل واحد بدون اخطاء فى تكرار الكلمة انا عملت كدا استايل
> على نفس الكلمة اللى متكررة بس لونها الطبيعى الون طلعلت الكلمة متخلبطة عن بعيضها فى التكرار*



الاخطاء في التكرار عشان بتسحبهاا بالماوس مش بالكيبورد زي ماقلتلك


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> الاخطاء في التكرار عشان بتسحبهاا بالماوس مش بالكيبورد زي ماقلتلك


*منا عملت كدا برضو بالكيبورد لما افضل دايس
على كنترول وحرف الT عشان الكلمة عملت كدا
وطلعت نفس المشكلة *


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

دوس ع ctrl +t بعدين ctrl بس 

ولماا تعمل لير تاني ع الكلام اسحبه لتحت بسهم الكيبورد مش بالماوس


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لما اروح ابعتلكم نسخه صغيره وجميله




القديم اللي انت شغال عليه ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)

*اللى هى الكلمة الاساسية ولما مع نفس الكلمة فى كذا لير 
*


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

حلو ...


----------



## Samir poet (11 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> حلو ...


*حلو ازاى انا استخدمت تثريبا الون الغامق اوى من تحت خالص
نفس الاستايل فى يعنى الير الاول من فوق والير الغامق من تحت نفس الون  ثانيا هل ينفع اتسخدم اليرات كلهم اللى هما بنفس الكلمة ينفع استخدم عليهم كلهم نفس الاستايل ولا تبقى شكلها مش حلو 
ثانيا لما اجى اعمل اسمى كا توقيع مثلا على تصميم
بنفس طريقة التطبيق دا ازاى اخليها صغيرة بنفس التطبيق 
لانة جايز احتمال كبير معرفشى اطبقها وهى صغيرة 
ثالثا هل ينفع مثلا احد اليرات استخدم لية استايل معين
نفترض اغمق لير اللى من تحت خال هل ينفع
استخدم مثلا لاستايل منقوش او كانة التوقيع الكلمة
بشكل مزخرف  على عكس الكلمة اللى من فوق خالص بى استايل تانى
وادى صورة كمان على نفس الكلمة بدون اى استايل
*


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

ياسمير الي انت عملو مش تطبيق ع الشرح 
الشرح عن الكتابيه بشكل 3D اي ثلاثي الابعاد 
الي انت عمله داا 2d حاول تمشي ع الخطوات بظبط عشان يديك نفس النتيجه 

لو عايز تستخدمه توقيع تقدر تسيفه بصيغه png 
وتضغره ctrl +t وقت ماتجي تستخدمه مش تصغره بعدين تسيفه 

بعدين احناا بنعمل الكلام بالطريقه دي بدل الاستيل مش عشان نعملهاا ونعمل اسيل عليهااا يبقي الخطوات دي ملهاش لازم ونستخدم استيل وخلاص ..


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/h4uqGQd0/Letterpress_2.html


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

ملف psd مفتوح ..









http://www.mediafire.com/download/1vyjgdwqxarl640/Ripped_Paper_Notes.psd


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

صور مقصوصه ..


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ue96bzfc26b7qbq/0000.rar


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2014)

*تم رفع نسخه كامله وخفيفه ن البرنامج 
اللي يحب يبعتلي خاص 
*​


----------



## e-Sword (12 فبراير 2014)

معلش هغلس عليكم شوية بقى 
ما هو الملف psd ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> معلش هغلس عليكم شوية بقى
> ما هو الملف psd ؟


 
مش عارف كل حاجه ومدكن .. 
ماشي خليهاا عليناا 

الي psd داا صيغه الفوتوشوب 
يعني لو بتعمل تصميم وعايز يكمله وقت تاني او تعدل عليه في اي وقت تسيفه psd هتلاقي زي ماسيفته بس


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2014)

درس من اختراعي مش لاقياله اسم .. 


















الصور لي استخدمتهااا ..
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b3h4sv6hjw5mvep/Untitled.rar

اتمني اشوف تطبقتكو ...


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2014)

هو صعب ولا ايه :smil13:


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2014)

Color Smoke..








http://www.mediafire.com/download/9enjknhsgba1alm/Color+Smoke.rar


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2014)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8446963969.jpg






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9422329524.jpg


----------



## Samir poet (12 فبراير 2014)

*بعتذر لى انسحابى من الدورة الفوتوشوب
لى عدد اسباب سوف اذكرها فيما بعد
وشكرا لقبولى لفترة محددة فى الدورة
*


----------



## e-Sword (12 فبراير 2014)

هو صعب ولا ايه :smil13:

بديهي


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *بعتذر لى انسحابى من الدورة الفوتوشوب
> لى عدد اسباب سوف اذكرها فيما بعد
> وشكرا لقبولى لفترة محددة فى الدورة
> *


دي مش دوره دي ورشه لكل الي يخص البرنامج والتصميم ..


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> هو صعب ولا ايه :smil13:
> 
> بديهي


:thnk0001:


----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)

طعلت سهلة علشان الصور كانت جاهزة :flowers: 
 
 




 
 
 
 




 
 
اول سؤال بعد اذن حضراتكم يعني و لا منسألش؟!  
 لاحظوا الاطار البنفسجي من خارح الاطار متبقي حاجات بيضة ( اللى كانت اعشاب و انا مسحتها بالاستكية )  يعنى من الاخر ازاى اخلى الصورة مطابقة على الاطار البنفسجي؟ 
​


----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)

Color Smoke..

ايش هذا باذن الرحمن ?


----------



## Samir poet (13 فبراير 2014)

*على العموم بتعذر لحضرتك عن دخولى
الورشة وبنسحب منها واشكر تعب حضرتك
معايا وانا واثق انك مبسوطة انك شايفة 
هنسحب منها 
*


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

اولا دا مش تطبيق ع الشرح ...
الشرح عن انك تخلي جزء من الصوره برا الفريم والباقي جوه 

بس ثواني هصور ازاي تخلي الصوره مطابقة على الفريم


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> Color Smoke..
> 
> ايش هذا باذن الرحمن ?



هبقي اشرح استخدامه ..


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *على العموم بتعذر لحضرتك عن دخولى
> الورشة وبنسحب منها واشكر تعب حضرتك
> معايا وانا واثق انك مبسوطة انك شايفة
> هنسحب منها
> *



انااا فتحه الموضوع للكل الي فاهم وعارف البرنامج والي مش عارف وعايز يعرف 

ولا قلت لك انسحب ولا قلت لحد يشترك 
واعتقد انك مدخلتش جوياا وعرفت اذا كنت مبسوط او لا


----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)

اولا دا مش تطبيق ع الشرح ...
الشرح عن انك تخلي جزء من الصوره برا الفريم والباقي جوه

أسف هحاول اطبق دة بس يا رب اعرف اصل انا عارف دماغي ما شاء الله عليها بتفهم من اول مرة


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

اختار الاداه دي ..






وارسم مريع ع قد الفريم وخلي اخر لير زي الصوره 











بعدين دوس ع alt بين لير المريع الي رسمناا والصوره 







داا الي انت عايز تعرفه بس مالوش علاقه بالشرح الي قبل كداا 
عشان بنستخدم في صور مقصوصه وممكن نحط لهاا خلفيه بالطريقه دي بس


----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)

اعتذر عن الازعاج المتواصل بلا انقطاع :d
بس الاداة اللى حضرتك قولتي عليها فين؟!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

جــاري التبطيق علي الدرس


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

انا كل لما بجدد مش بيظهر الخطوه دي
عاوز اخلي الجزء اللي انا محدده هو الي موجود 
والي مش محدده يتحذف 
ازااااي بقي 

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7567873490.jpg


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


>


تماام حلوه كداا


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> اعتذر عن الازعاج المتواصل بلا انقطاع :d
> بس الاداة اللى حضرتك قولتي عليها فين؟!


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا كل لما بجدد مش بيظهر الخطوه دي
> عاوز اخلي الجزء اللي انا محدده هو الي موجود
> والي مش محدده يتحذف
> ازااااي بقي
> ...


بيتر الشرح اهوه   			#*103*


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

انا عارف الشرح دا بس كنت عاوز اعرف احدد صوره من خلفيه مثلا
والصوره الي محددها هي الي بس تبقي موجوده والباقي يتحذف


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا عارف الشرح دا بس كنت عاوز اعرف احدد صوره من خلفيه مثلا
> والصوره الي محددها هي الي بس تبقي موجوده والباقي يتحذف


اه بدوس ع Alt بين الليراين لير المربع ولير الصوره


----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)

عدنا :smile02 اخر شرح صوعب حبتين 

ازاى اقسم اللير الى نصفين ؟! زى الصورة دي؟ 





و ايهما لير؟ اللى اقسمة ؟! او ازاى اقسمة ؟!


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

اسحب لير المربع لتحت بالموس


----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)

دى الخطوات اللى بعملها و بعدين لا اعرف شيئاً ؟ اعمل اية؟ و هل انا ماشى صح ام الخطوات غلط؟!


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

تمام بس خلي اعدات الاداه كداا قبل ماتعمل المربع


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

مافيش امـل.. عمال اعمل فيها من الصبح 
ايدي وجعتني ..


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> مافيش امـل.. عمال اعمل فيها من الصبح
> ايدي وجعتني ..


ليه ع فكره سهله اوووي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

سهل بالنسبالك لانك عارفه 
احنا لسه مبتدئين فا الموضوع بيبقي صعب شويه
انا بعمل المستطيل وباجي عند المستطيل وبتوه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

انا لما بعمل المستطيل بخلفيه مثلا لونها احمر
اخد المستطيل بـكنترول احطه جنب انهي لير بقي 
الخلفيه ولا البرواز ولا ايه


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

بص خلي المستطيل تحت الصوره والفريم 






بعدين تعالي عالي الصوره واختار كداا 






دي اسهل متهيقلي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

ايووووووووووووووووووووووه
اخييرراااااا 

جاري التبطيق بقي


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

الحمد لله يلاا مستنياا التطبيق


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

طب هي نفعت معايا وقصيت الخلفيه 
بس معلللش
انا عاوز احط اللاير ، صورة المسيح تكون جوه الفريم 
تعبتك انا معلش


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

دخلهاا عادي تحت الفريم وفوق الخلفيه 
لو معرفتش قولي هصورهاا ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

للاسف انا دمجت الاتنين الفريم والخلفيه وبقو واحده 
ذكي انا صح ؟ 

هعملها من تاني من غير ما ادمج


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

قوليلي ايه الاخطـاء
وشكرا ليكي تعبتك معايا جدا في الدرس دا

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3661430003.gif








واسف العـصفور دا وقف غلـــط ^_^


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

هو كتطبيق تماام مافيش اخطاء 
بس ليه الصور بتطلع معاك كداا شبه مبكسله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

صدقيني مش عارف مع ان عندي الصوره واضحه جدااا
ودقتها عاليه
دا عيب من ايه ؟
ممكن اجبلك صوره من البرناامج نفسه 
هتلاقيها واضحه جداا


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

طيب بص خلي الاعدات كداا وانت بتعمل save


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

شوفي كـده !!
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7898461534.png


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

المشكله ان الفوتوشوب بتاعك غير بتاعي ونص الكلام الي عندك مش بلاقيه 
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9129289640.png


----------



## e-Sword (13 فبراير 2014)

*+febronia+*

*الله يكون فى عونك *


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

لا بص دوس علي ctrl + shift +s 
تمام واختار  jpeg 
اختار المكان دوس انتر 
هيطعلك دي لازم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

عملت نفس الخطوات دا الي ظهرلي

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9527216739.png


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

ايوه دوس سيف كداا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

اه تمام كده
متهيئلي دي اوضح شويه صح ؟
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9058512682.jpg


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

لا كدااا تمااام اووي 
الكولتي كان كام بقي ؟؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

12 زي ما انتي عامله 
ع الاخـر


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

تمااام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 فبراير 2014)

تمام كده 
وان شاء الله لمال تشرحي حاجه تاني
احاول اطبقها 
شكراااااا ليكي يا فبرو


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

العفو علي ايه يعني 
منور الموضوع يا بيتر ..


----------



## +febronia+ (13 فبراير 2014)

soon برضوو 
وهرفعهم بكراا .. ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

تومام ، منتــظرك


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

ممكن سؤال ؟؟

انا حاولت انزل النسخة بتاعت عياد تاني و منفعش

المشكلة من عندي تقريباً

رحت لمهندس و نزلت نسخة فوتوشوب 6

و فعلهالي

بس مش عارف اكتب عربي فيها

بيتكتب من الشمال لليمين​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ممكن سؤال ؟؟
> 
> انا حاولت انزل النسخة بتاعت عياد تاني و منفعش
> 
> المشكلة من عندي تقريباً​


بخصوص الفوتوشوب انا برفع احدث نسخة عندي على الجهاز للمنتدى  وصلت دلوقتي فوق الـ 50% 





> بس مش عارف اكتب عربي فيها
> 
> بيتكتب من الشمال لليمين



روح لقائمة* edit* واختار *preferences* وبعد ذلك إضغط على *type* 
وبعد ذلك علم على 
*Middle Eastern*
بدلاً من 
*East Asian *


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> درس من اختراعي مش لاقياله اسم ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> عملت نفس الخطوات دا الي ظهرلي
> 
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/9527216739.png






​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> بخصوص الفوتوشوب انا برفع احدث نسخة عندي على الجهاز للمنتدى  وصلت دلوقتي فوق الـ 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




عملت الخطوات بس مفيش نتيجة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 فبراير 2014)

> عملت الخطوات بس مفيش نتيجة


لازم تقفل الفوتوشوب وتفتحه تاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> لازم تقفل الفوتوشوب وتفتحه تاني




صدقني لو كام في اكتر من التقييم كنت ادتهولك ^_^

تُشكر يا باشا​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ​




ميرررسي يا كليموو يا عسل :08:


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


جمييييييل بجد ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> جمييييييل بجد ..




شكراً استاذتنا 

بس ايه الاخطاء بظبت علشان اتعلم


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

مافيش اخطاء لو في كنت هقول اكيد ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> مافيش اخطاء لو في كنت هقول اكيد ..




ياريت ..

انا بقي شايف ان الخلفية مش مناسبة 

صح ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

بصراحه كسلت اجيب خلفيات 
وحبيت اعمل التطبيق
عملت دا وخلاص ^_^
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4806395089.jpg


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههه طب دي مش غلط دا بيبقي اذواق 
ممكن ماتعملش خلفيه وتسيف png 
قريب هعمل درس عن صيغ الصور والفرق بنهم واستخدمهم


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> بصراحه كسلت اجيب خلفيات
> وحبيت اعمل التطبيق
> عملت دا وخلاص ^_^
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4806395089.jpg


بيتر مفروض تخلي النص الي تحت جوه الفريم والي فوق هو الي براا زي تصميم كيموو كدا وزي الشرح


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

انا عكست ، صح ؟!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

ايه الاخبار كده ؟
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1823611296.jpg


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ايه الاخبار كده ؟
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1823611296.jpg



تماام بس دوس علي الخلفيه ctrl+t واسحبهاا لفوق عشان الابيض الي فوق


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

انا محبتش اعملها علشان الفريم 
ايه رائيك في التاتش بتاعي ^_^


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههه
طيب اعمل زيه تحت يبقي في تناسق حتي ..


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

مكتبة الـ (Valentin) .. 







1- brushes






http://www.mediafire.com/download/s6f7e0tzwrz70tv/brushes.rar

2- فريمات






http://www.mediafire.com/download/fw9bbzwddcfwtpr/*****s.rar

3- patren






http://www.mediafire.com/download/n7t1xa87318cau3/patren.rar

4- photo 






http://www.mediafire.com/download/724ep9aduus8h0j/photo%282%29.rar

5- scraps






http://www.mediafire.com/download/b3bivlcpbr3h8ed/scraps.rar

6- styles






http://www.mediafire.com/download/af35zu6hz21ccfb/styles(2).rar​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

جــــــــــــــــااااري التحميل 
وهابي فلانتين


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

تحميل موفق .. 
وكل سنه وانت طيب ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

كومنتك ؟ ^_^
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8872495274.jpg


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

لا حلوه بجد يابيتر برافو عليك استمر .. ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

كله بفضل ربنا ومجهودك حببتيني فيه 
انا كنت متعقد منه 
عاوز اعرف ملاحظاتك


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

لا مافيش ملاحظات دورت وملقتش  

عايزه اسال بس في حاجه معينه تحبو تتشرح الدرس الجاي .. ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

مممممممم
لو عاوز اصغر او اكبر صوره من غير ما دقه الصوره تختلف ؟
كذا مره بغير صوره اكبرها او اصغرها تتشوه خالص

وتغيير مساحه اللير ، الي هي منطقه العمل ذات نفسها 
معرفش اسمها ايه 

وتلوين الصــوور اكنها حقيقه ، دا ازاي 
بتبقي ابيض واسود
وممكن اجبلك مثال


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> مممممممم
> لو عاوز اصغر او اكبر صوره من غير ما دقه الصوره تختلف ؟
> كذا مره بغير صوره اكبرها او اصغرها تتشوه خالص
> 
> ...



دول سهلين هقولهم دلوقتي


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

هو ايه الـ

3- patren





​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

قبل

http://download.mrkzy.com/u/0714_d081ddc962721.jpg

بعد

http://download.mrkzy.com/u/0714_c8750ffd45e82.jpg

؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

بص انت حاول بقدر الامكان تستخدم صور جوديتهاا علياا 
عشان صعب الصور تكبر وتاخفظ ع جوديتهاا 
بس يعني انا شايفه ان الطريقه دي بتاحفظ شويه ع الصوره 





ازاي تكبر مكان العمل بقي بص 
file > new 
هتيجي دي غير العرض والطول حسب التصميم


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> قبل
> 
> http://download.mrkzy.com/u/0714_d081ddc962721.jpg
> 
> ...


تمام فهمت قصدك ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

تمام كده 
لو هتعملي الشرح دا انهارده 
انا هطبقه معاكي


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

ممكن شوية ستايلات علي ذوقك

بس برابط واحد

يعني مش هنزل ستايل ستايل

عايز ملف واحد في ستايلات علي قد ما تقدري

ممكن ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

ممكن شوية ستايلات علي ذوقك

بس برابط واحد

يعني مش هنزل ستايل ستايل

عايز ملف واحد في ستايلات علي قد ما تقدري

ممكن ؟؟​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 فبراير 2014)

*ابقى تابع الاستيلات*




Crazy Man قال:


> ممكن شوية ستايلات علي ذوقك
> 
> بس برابط واحد
> 
> ...


إبقى تابع موضوع ملحقات الفوتوشوب ، هاحط ستيلات وأكشنات وستوكـات ... الخ


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> إبقى تابع موضوع ملحقات الفوتوشوب ، هاحط ستيلات وأكشنات وستوكـات ... الخ



مفيش ديلوقتي ؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ممكن شوية ستايلات علي ذوقك
> 
> بس برابط واحد
> 
> ...


اناا رفعه مجموعه استيلات هناا في الموضوع


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

ازاي احفظ لير بعد اما اقصه مثلا وحبيت ارفعه لحد 
كل لما ارفعه يجيلي خلفيه بيضه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> اناا رفعه مجموعه استيلات هناا في الموضوع




في غير ده اختي الغالية ؟؟

- styles






​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

اه في فهرس في اول صفحه


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

وشويه وهرفع مجموعه تاني


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مفيش ديلوقتي ؟؟


هارفع اهو مجموعة استيلات كتيرة جداً


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

وخطوط انجليزي بالمره ، علشان معنديش خطوط انجليزي خالص

تاعبنكم معااانا معلش
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> وخطوط انجليزي بالمره ، علشان معنديش خطوط انجليزي خالص
> 
> تاعبنكم معااانا معلش
> ربنا يبارككم




ممكن اساعد بعد ازن فيبرونيا ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

ياااريت 
كلنا بنساعد بعض


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

خطوط عربي

Arabic fonts

http://photoshop.cc/ar/free-arabic-fonts

خطوط انجليزي

English fonts

http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/top-100-fonts.htm​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

وداا موقع مليان فونتات انجلش ..
http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=101


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 فبراير 2014)

وانا برفع حوالي 500 ستايل أو اكتر في ملف واحد  ، وخلصت رفع الفوتوشوب لسيرفر خاص بينا إحنا كمنتدى الكنيسة يعني السيرفر في ايدينا مش في ايدين حد تاني .


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

انا بحس ان خطوط المواقع دي كلها شبه بعض


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

العربي ؟؟​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

لا الانجليزي
انا عندي عررررربي كتييير جدااا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 فبراير 2014)

أولاً عدد الإستيلات أكثر من 2000 ستايل في ملف واحد جاري رفعه ..  

اما عن الخطوط فانا لدي مجموعة كبيرة جداً من الخطوط ، هل اقوم برفعهم مرة واحدة أم اقسمهم ؟ ما رأيكم ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> أولاً عدد الإستيلات أكثر من 2000 ستايل في ملف واحد جاري رفعه ..
> 
> اما عن الخطوط فانا لدي مجموعة كبيرة جداً من الخطوط ، هل اقوم برفعهم مرة واحدة أم اقسمهم ؟ ما رأيكم ؟




رأيي في ملف واحد افضل


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

قريب هعمل شرح ازاي نعمل استيل اونعدل علي اسيل ونعمل فرش 
بس يارب محدش ياخد افكاري وينزلهاا ف موضوع تاني ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> قريب هعمل شرح ازاي نعمل استيل اونعدل علي اسيل ونعمل فرش
> بس يارب محدش ياخد افكاري وينزلهاا ف موضوع تاني ..



ابقي دائماً اعملي الشرح في صيغة صور و اكتبي امضتك عليها


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ابقي دائماً اعملي الشرح في صيغة صور و اكتبي امضتك عليها



مش قصدي ع الصور قصدي ع فكره موضوع ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> مش قصدي ع الصور قصدي ع فكره موضوع ..



معلش عندي استفسار صغير

فكرة الموضوع ( ورشة الفوتوشوب ) ؟؟

طب ايه المشكلة من نقل الفكرة نفسها

لكن عدم نقل مجهودك ( الشرح و الصور )

مجرد الفكرة مفيهاش حاجة .. صح ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

بقالي كتير بحاول اطبق اللي انا اتعلمته






ملاحظاتكم يا جماعة ...​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

جمييييل اووي 
بس اعمل الايد براا الفريم زي الراس


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

جاضر .. بس الاية و الالوان دول احسن ؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

الكلام لو من تحت هيبقي احسن 
والفونت كمان حسا مش لايق مع التصميم ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

هعمل التعديلات بس مش ديلوقتي علشان مشغول​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

قبل وبعد ..










​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

انا لسه صااحي 
جاري التطبــيـق ع درس التلوين 
وربنا يستر


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

الله معك ..

نسيت اقول حاجه الفرشه بتكبر وتصغر من حرف الـ "د" , "ج"


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

ازاي اعمل الالوان فاتحه كده
http://download.mrkzy.com/u/0913_f22a409d70092.jpg

تحسي ان الصوره بتنور


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

سلام ونعمه

قبل 

http://download.mrkzy.com/u/0913_6fc2511bca741.jpg


بعد

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5171657660.jpg


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ازاي اعمل الالوان فاتحه كده
> http://download.mrkzy.com/u/0913_f22a409d70092.jpg
> 
> تحسي ان الصوره بتنور


اه بص بعد الدمج دوس ctrl+l


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

تــم

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1407819325.jpg


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

تماااام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

^___^
تماام جدااا
شكراااا ليكي بجد


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

عايزين نشرح ايه بقي المره الجايه ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

الصور المتـحركه  
او البروواز الي بيبقي ع اطراف لصوره


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

الصور المتحركه خليهاا قدام شويه ..

قصدك البرواز كداا .. ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

تمام
لا في برواز كده بيبقي ابيض واسود 

اجبلك مثال؟


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

اه ياريت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1336795971.gif


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 فبراير 2014)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1680990671.gif


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2014)

اه تمااام


----------



## e-Sword (15 فبراير 2014)

كل سنة و انتوا مفلطنين ومش طايقين بعض :smile02​


----------



## e-Sword (15 فبراير 2014)

> قبل
> 
> http://download.mrkzy.com/u/0714_d081ddc962721.jpg
> 
> ...


ازاى يا شباب معلش نغلس شوية


----------



## e-Sword (15 فبراير 2014)

انا جربت حظي فى التلوين طلع زبالة 






 ادونا شوية نصائح كدة بإذن الله علشان ادعليكم دعوة بنت حلال ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 فبراير 2014)

بعد اذن فبرونيا علشان متهيئلي مش موجوده ..

 انا اتعلمت حبه حاجات كده + معلومات فبروو وشرحها

انا عملتلك شرف في الصوره 
انت ممكن تختار  linear Burn
او اي حاجه تانيه كل حاجه بتدي شكل مختلف ودا علي ذوقك

تاني حاجه الـ1- Opacity بتقلله
و2- Fill بتقلله برضو 

و1&2 بيبقي علي ذوقك برضو وعلي حسب روئيتك للتلوين والالوان

انا عامل الصوره الي في التويع دي 
Opacity & Fill مش زايدين عن %60

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/801893156.png

وطبعا انتظر رد فبرونيا هترد عليك احسن مني وتفهمك


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> قبل وبعد ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سؤال

لو لونت جزء و خلصته و بعدين عايز امسح حتة صغيرة من الجزء ده

امسحه بأيه ؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

ازاي احول الصورة ابيض و اسود​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> سؤال
> 
> لو لونت جزء و خلصته و بعدين عايز امسح حتة صغيرة من الجزء ده
> 
> امسحه بأيه ؟؟


بالجومه عشان كداا عملناا كل حاجه ف لير لوحدهاا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

حاولت اطبق .. بس معرفتش اعمله زيكم








و اللي انا عملتها








​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> بالجومه عشان كداا عملناا كل حاجه ف لير لوحدهاا




تمام عرفت

بقيت الون اي كلام و امسح الزيادات بالستيكة

احول الصورة ابيض و اسود ازاي بقي


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> انا جربت حظي فى التلوين طلع زبالة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


زي ما بيتر  قال 
اختار اكتر حاجه ماشيه مع الصوره 





لو لقيت الون جامد شويه خففه من Opacity بس


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> تمام عرفت
> 
> بقيت الون اي كلام و امسح الزيادات بالستيكة
> 
> احول الصورة ابيض و اسود ازاي بقي


هو مفروض ان الصور بتبقي هي ابيض واسود او مرسومه واحناا بنلونهاا عشان نستخدمهاا


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> هو مفروض ان الصور بتبقي هي ابيض واسود او مرسومه واحناا بنلونهاا عشان نستخدمهاا




ايوة ايوة

انا بقي عايز اعرف

لو عندي صورة ملونة

و عايز احولها ابيض و اسود

اعمل ايه


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

اه 





او دوس ctrl+ shift+u


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

معلقتيش علي المشاركة 251 ليه ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

حلوه اصلاً مافيش تعليق ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

مفيش اي ملاحظات ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

لا هي اصلا عربيه سهله لون صوره تكون صعبه شويه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

طب عايزي اي درس تاني

مش عايز حاجة معينة

اي حاجة
​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

اوكي ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 فبراير 2014)

عاوزين اي درس يبقي فيه حاجه من الي بتسخدميها في تصميماتك
منتـظرينك


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

حاجات زي ايه ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 فبراير 2014)

مش عارف ^_^
انا مبقتش لاقي اسئله
ممكن القص الاحترافي ، قص الشـعر 
؟!


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

طيب في البرواز المنقط الي طلبطه امبارح 
وعمل الاضافات زي الاستيلات والفرش 

والقص مش محتاج شرح بيجي بتعود استخدام البن تول كل ما استخدمتهاا اكتر هتلاقي ايدك مشيت حلو في القص 
والشعر عشان يطلع حلو لازم خلفيه بيضا 
في فلتر مخصوص لقص الشعر هحول ادول عليه واجبه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

انا اتعلمت حاجة بسيطة أوي

اللي هي عمل خلفية زي شكل الخشب

ممكن اعرض الفكرة .. فكرة بسيطة جداً​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

انا عرفت اعمل صورة متحركة اي كلام كدة​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

طيب ارفعهاا الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

هي اي كلام

مفيهاش فكرة يعني



​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

اخدت الفكرة البسيطة من هنا


[YOUTUBE]hmSLCV7g04I[/YOUTUBE]


و طبقتها بس علي الـ cs6​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

حلو اووي


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

بردو يا فيبرونيا مقلتيش ملاحظات

حرام ^_^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

ازاي اعمل اطار كويس ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> بردو يا فيبرونيا مقلتيش ملاحظات
> 
> حرام ^_^​


طب فين التطبيق اناا باين عندي فيديو بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> طب فين التطبيق اناا باين عندي فيديو بس



نهار اسود

المشاركة اللي قبل الفيديو !!!

طب كويس انك مشوفتيهاش ^_^

هي كدة كدة كانت اي كلام


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 فبراير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1336795971.gif





!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/1680990671.gif



هو ده اللي انت عايزه ؟؟

[YOUTUBE]xH64SRpORX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

بامانه ماخد بالي ..
ما عليناا بص حلو كابدايه عارف ممكن كمان نفس الفكره علي كاميرا والفلتر دا الفلاش ..


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ازاي اعمل اطار كويس ؟؟​


  بكراا بمشائه ربنااا هعمل شرح


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> هو ده اللي انت عايزه ؟؟
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xH64SRpORX8[/YOUTUBE]



ياااااااا بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه وفرت كتير عليااا 
اصل معنديش الابشن ده في الفوتوشوب بتاعي كنت هشرحهااا بطريقه اصعب دي اسهل كتير


----------



## e-Sword (16 فبراير 2014)

*منتظر الدروس القادمة لانة للاسف التلوين لم ينفع معايا كويس  بس كويس انى عرفت الطريقة على الاقل
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> بامانه ماخد بالي ..
> ما عليناا بص حلو كابدايه عارف ممكن كمان نفس الفكره علي كاميرا والفلتر دا الفلاش ..




لأ ده اي كلام

مش تصميم يعني ..

انا عايز اعرف .. الفكرة صح ؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> بكراا بمشائه ربنااا هعمل شرح




منتظرك ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> ياااااااا بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه وفرت كتير عليااا
> اصل معنديش الابشن ده في الفوتوشوب بتاعي كنت هشرحهااا بطريقه اصعب دي اسهل كتير




بنرد جمايلك علينا


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 فبراير 2014)

بس انا شايف ان نتيجة الفيديو اللي انا زلته مش زي الصور بتاعت بيتر خالص


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> بس انا شايف ان نتيجة الفيديو اللي انا زلته مش زي الصور بتاعت بيتر خالص


في استيلات بتعمل الاطار كداا هرفعهااا 
وفي طريقه تاني بتتعمل بـ باترونات هشرحهاا برضوو عشان يبقي في كذا طريقه واختارو الاسهل بنسبه ليكوو ..


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ ده اي كلام
> 
> مش تصميم يعني ..
> 
> انا عايز اعرف .. الفكرة صح ؟؟



بص انت بتعمل في صندوق الايميشن ليرين واحده في فلتر والتانيه لا عشان يديك نفس النيجه 

انت عامل تلاته وحده فيهاا فلتر قيل و في التانيه اكتر واخيره مفهاش صح


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2014)

ايه دة من ورايا

مش تقولولى يا جودعان اشترك معاكم

زحلان انا


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

ممممممممم معلش احناا فيهاا الموضوع مفتوح 
لاي حد يحب يشترك معناااا 
الموضوع هينور اصلا


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> ممممممممم معلش احناا فيهاا الموضوع مفتوح
> لاي حد يحب يشترك معناااا
> الموضوع هينور اصلا



يارب يخليكى تاسونى

ابتدى منين تيب ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

في ف اول صفحه فهرس بالشرح والادوات 
شفهم واسهل شرح بالنسبه ليك ابداء بي ..


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

دي استيلات جاهزه + البتارونات الي استخدمتهاا في الشرح 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/cgkkvpsnv3lqsna/styles%2Bpattern.rar


----------



## e-Sword (16 فبراير 2014)

تم يا باشا ،، اشكرك 

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7969730719.jpg


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> بص انت بتعمل في صندوق الايميشن ليرين واحده في فلتر والتانيه لا عشان يديك نفس النيجه
> 
> انت عامل تلاته وحده فيهاا فلتر قيل و في التانيه اكتر واخيره مفهاش صح




مش فاهم ...


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> تم يا باشا ،، اشكرك
> 
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7969730719.jpg



تمام بس خلي الـ size واحد زي الشرح


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مش فاهم ...







هناا انت عامل تلاته ليرات 
مفروض اتنين وحده فيهاا ضوء والتانيه لاء


----------



## +febronia+ (16 فبراير 2014)

ملف مفتوح ..







http://www.mediafire.com/download/j9jzt29xa82329h/star_effects(2).rar


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> هناا انت عامل تلاته ليرات
> مفروض اتنين وحده فيهاا ضوء والتانيه لاء




تمام فهمت


----------



## e-Sword (17 فبراير 2014)

كيف نعمل خلفية وراة الكلام مثل ذلك ؟
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....x720/1559431_579080998844284_1668185846_o.jpg


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

*اتعلمت طريقة عمل انعكاس مائي للصورة

الصورة بدون انعكاس





الصورة بأنعكاس مائي ( انا اللي عملتها )






حلو ؟؟




*​


----------



## +febronia+ (17 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> كيف نعمل خلفية وراة الكلام مثل ذلك ؟
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....x720/1559431_579080998844284_1668185846_o.jpg


ارسم مربع ع الصوره واقلل الـ opacity


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

*ثانكس فيبرونيا 
*​


----------



## e-Sword (17 فبراير 2014)

*



اتعلمت طريقة عمل انعكاس مائي للصورة

الصورة بدون انعكاس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اللى يأكل لوحدة يزور :smile01 ازاى عملتها ؟!
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *اللى يأكل لوحدة يزور :smile01 ازاى عملتها ؟!
> *




يا باشا انت تؤمر

هجيبلك الفيديو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

اتفضل 

[YOUTUBE]7A2n1lDVypc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

سؤال

انا ركبت صورتين مثلاً علي بعض

بس جودة الصورة الاولي غير جودة الصورة الثانية

اعمل ايه ؟؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2014)

*سامو عليكم يا عضو منك ليها *

*طبعا كتير مننا لما بيجي يحط صوره كافر للفيس مش بتكون مظبوطه معاه *
*لان الصوره بتاعه التايم لاين او الكافر ليها مقاس محدد *
*وصوره البروفيل كمان ليها مقاس محدد *

*ده شرح سريع لمقاسات صور التايم لاين الخاصه بالفيس *

*

*

*وده تطبيق علي المقاسات دي *
*منه تقدر تعمل صوره بروفيل وكافر متداخلين مع بعض كانهم صوره واحده *

*

*​


----------



## +febronia+ (17 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> سؤال
> 
> انا ركبت صورتين مثلاً علي بعض
> 
> ...



مش فاهمه قصدك ..


----------



## +febronia+ (17 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سامو عليكم يا عضو منك ليها *
> 
> *طبعا كتير مننا لما بيجي يحط صوره كافر للفيس مش بتكون مظبوطه معاه *
> *لان الصوره بتاعه التايم لاين او الكافر ليها مقاس محدد *
> ...



الله ينور ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> مش فاهمه قصدك ..





مثلاً ركبت صورة HD علي صورة مصورها بكامرة موبيلي

الجودة مش هتكون واحدة .. و ده يبوظ التصميم

فهمتيني ؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سامو عليكم يا عضو منك ليها *
> 
> *طبعا كتير مننا لما بيجي يحط صوره كافر للفيس مش بتكون مظبوطه معاه *
> *لان الصوره بتاعه التايم لاين او الكافر ليها مقاس محدد *
> ...




حلو التاتش د يا عياد

هجربه ..


----------



## e-Sword (17 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سامو عليكم يا عضو منك ليها *​



*طبعا كتير مننا لما بيجي يحط صوره كافر للفيس مش بتكون مظبوطه معاه *​
*لان الصوره بتاعه التايم لاين او الكافر ليها مقاس محدد *​
*وصوره البروفيل كمان ليها مقاس محدد *​

*ده شرح سريع لمقاسات صور التايم لاين الخاصه بالفيس *​

*

*​

*وده تطبيق علي المقاسات دي *​
*منه تقدر تعمل صوره بروفيل وكافر متداخلين مع بعض كانهم صوره واحده *​

*

*​



 الكلام الجامد دة لزم يتشرح لا ينفع انة يمشى كدة بدون شرح المقاسات هنستخدمها ازاى ؟! و الكلام دة يعنى اشرح كأنك هتعمل صورة من اول و جديد على الفيس


----------



## +febronia+ (17 فبراير 2014)

file > new 




هيجي مساحة العمل بالمقسات دي 
قريب هيبقي في شرح تصميم للفيس بوك ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

تجاهلتيني ليه يا فيبرونيا ؟؟ ​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مثلاً ركبت صورة HD علي صورة مصورها بكامرة موبيلي
> 
> الجودة مش هتكون واحدة .. و ده يبوظ التصميم
> 
> فهمتيني ؟؟



بامانه ماشفتهاا دخلت ع الصفحه الاخيره ع طول معلش 

بص انت يا تستخدم الصور كهاا HD 
يا كلهاا عاديه او تصغر مساحه العمل مش هيبان ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> بامانه ماشفتهاا دخلت ع الصفحه الاخيره ع طول معلش
> 
> بص انت يا تستخدم الصور كهاا HD
> يا كلهاا عاديه او تصغر مساحه العمل مش هيبان ..




يعني مفيش فلتر معين مثلاً ينفع للموضوع ده ؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (18 فبراير 2014)

هو في اكيد الناس ماسبتش حاجه الا وعملتهاا 
بس اناا بصراحه مجربتش بحاول استخدم صوره جودتهاا حلوه 
هجرب ولو نفع هرفعه 
في حاجه كمان ان فوتوشوب cs6 جديد مش اي فلتر هيمشي معاه


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> هو في اكيد الناس ماسبتش حاجه الا وعملتهاا
> بس اناا بصراحه مجربتش بحاول استخدم صوره جودتهاا حلوه
> هجرب ولو نفع هرفعه
> في حاجه كمان ان فوتوشوب cs6 جديد مش اي فلتر هيمشي معاه




مممممممم يعني متعرفيش


----------



## +febronia+ (18 فبراير 2014)

عارفه بس مجربتش


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 فبراير 2014)

طب لو انتي عارفة قوليلي اللي انتي عرفاه و انا اجربه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 فبراير 2014)

برنامج الفوتوشوب اللي عندي بقي تقيل جداً جداً جداً

اكتر من 10 دقائق علشان يفتح

بقي بيهنج كتير جداً

ده بسبب الفونتات الستايلات الكتير اللي عندي ؟؟


اكتر من 2000 ستايلو اكتر من 1000 فونت

اعمل ايه ؟؟؟

​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2014)

لا الاستيلات والفونتات كتييييير جداً 
حاول تققلهم ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

طب انا عايز امسح كل الفونتات ماعدا الاساسي بس

اعمل ايه​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2014)

حددهم كلهم وامسح الفونتات بتاعه الويندوز مش هتتمسح الاضافيه بس 
بعدين الاحسن امسح الاستيلات خلي الي بتستخدمه بس 
وخلي بالك ان كتر الاضافات ممكن البرنامج يقف وميفتحش


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

عملت كدة

البرنامج لما اجي اكتب فيه مش بيرضي

Error


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

و الاستايلات امسحها ازاي


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2014)

هيمسح الاستيلات الاضافيه بس هيسيب استيلات البرنامج


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

تبقي اكتر من 300 فونت

بس انا مش بحتاجهم

و كمان مش كلهم فونتات

في منهم اشكال

و مش شغالة

و مش عايزة تتمسح​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> هيمسح الاستيلات الاضافيه بس هيسيب استيلات البرنامج




مفيش زيها في الخطوط ؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مفيش زيها في الخطوط ؟؟



لا طبعا عشان الخطوط بتتركب في كنترول بنال تبع الويندوز 
بتشتغل ع كل البرامج مش الفوتوشوب بس 

لكن الاستيلات بس للفوتوشوب 

اناا بختار الخطوط قبل ما اركبهاا بفتح كل فونت واشوف هستخدمه ولا لا واجمع كل الي هستخدمه في فلدر واركبهم 
عشان يبطلع فيهم اشكل وحاجه مش هتفع بيبان بس الانجلش العربي لا ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

طيب انا عايز اعمل كدة

بس الاول مش عارف امسح القديم

اعمل ايه​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2014)

جربت تحددهم وتمسحهم منفعش ؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

ايوة

بيقولي انهم شغالين حالياً

و انا قفلهم كلهم​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

في خطوط عندي غريبة


و ملهاش اي 30 لزمة

لما بمسحها بييجي كدة



​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2014)

اعمل رستارت للجهاز وحاول تاني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> في خطوط عندي غريبة
> 
> 
> و ملهاش اي 30 لزمة
> ...


*لما تيجي تمسح الخطوط اقفل برنامج الفوتوشوب أو اى برنامج يكون بيتكتب فيه زى الوورد و البوربوينت و الحاجات دى 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> اعمل رستارت للجهاز وحاول تاني





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لما تيجي تمسح الخطوط اقفل برنامج الفوتوشوب أو اى برنامج يكون بيتكتب فيه زى الوورد و البوربوينت و الحاجات دى
> *​




تم ... نش عارف امسح بردو


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

برنامج الفوتوشوب مش عايز يشتغل


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 فبراير 2014)

عملت ري ستارت للاب تاني و اشتغل و الفونتات المتبقة حوال 30

الويندوس ده زفت .. علشان انا اللي مسطبه ^_^

المهم .. متبقي كام فون

بس فيهم الصيني ده ولا الياباني

مينفعش اعمله hide ؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

هعمل درس انهارده .. ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 فبراير 2014)

احيراً

عن ايه ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

هتعرف لماا انزله .. :smil15:
هو عمتاً سهل اووي


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 فبراير 2014)

منتظرك​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

تماااام بس مدام اختارت انك تلون الوش يبقي خد الايد كمان


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/?o62m7o81r573ymb


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

اختصارات الادوات




​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

اكشن ..





http://www.mediafire.com/download/8s295zuign1r2oh/sa_cool_action_1_03_by_sa_cool-dxn0z7.rar


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/?603lbf0fb6fq7cp


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 فبراير 2014)

بعمل الاكشن ده ازاي ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (20 فبراير 2014)

ركبو عادي البرنامج 
وافتح الصوره ودوس ع السهم داا


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 فبراير 2014)

السهم مخفي

او مش قادر ادوس عليه


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2014)

افتح الاكشن ودوس عاي اول خطوه في


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2014)

خلفيات ..


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2014)

ملف مفتوح ...






http://www.mediafire.com/download/vx8vc4iugt8ne44/********ation-files-icon-psd.psd


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 فبراير 2014)

منفعش بردو


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2014)

ليه ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2014)

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/280/2/a/halloween_layer_styles_by_xiox231-d4c4bm3.zip






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2014)

http://www.gulfup.com/?AAgEcq







​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2014)

فلتر لقص الشعر ..






http://www.mediafire.com/download/okw2sw4l3g1s3lo/akvis-smartmask-setup.exe


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/?93w4x2gg52f99jv


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2014)

خط جرافيتي






http://www.mediafire.com/?tol3qwcw5dhhlzd


----------



## e-Sword (23 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?93w4x2gg52f99jv




ممكن شرح استخدامها ؟ من فضلك


----------



## e-Sword (23 فبراير 2014)

خط جرافيتي
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5952234664.jpg

ازاى طيب تخلى الحرف ينزل منة شرايط " اللى عامل زى الماية " زي الصورة اللى حضرتك عاملها فى الخط الخرافيتي ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> فلتر لقص الشعر ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مش شغال ...


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> ممكن شرح استخدامها ؟ من فضلك











e-Sword قال:


> خط جرافيتي
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5952234664.jpg
> 
> ازاى طيب تخلى الحرف ينزل منة شرايط " اللى عامل زى الماية " زي الصورة اللى حضرتك عاملها فى الخط الخرافيتي ؟



دي منقوله مش انا الي عملهاا


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> مش شغال ...



قلت لك ان معظم الفلاتر مش بتمشي مع فوتوشوب cs6 عشان جديد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2014)

* كيف تختار الصيغة المناسبة لصورك *

*
*​ *



*​ *
*​ *
*​ *هناك العديد من الصيغ المتاحة  للاستخدام في الصور مثل JPEG، TIFF، PSD، PNG وغيرها الكثير. ولكن هناك  القليل فقط منا هم من يعرفون الفرق بين هذه الصيغ، وفيما تستخدم. لذا،  فكرنا في توضيح هذا الأمر للجميع، حتي يسهل عليك أن تختار الصيغة المناسبة  لعملك في المرة القادمة التي تقوم فيها بحفظ صورة ما.. لذا، تابعونا خلال  الأسطر القليلة القادمة.


​ JPEG – هذه هي الصيغة لأفضل للصور،  عندما تحتاج لحفظ الملف بحجم أصغر ولا مانع لديك من التضحية بجزء من جودة  الصورة مقابل تقليل الحجم. ولكن صيغة JPEG غير مناسبة للصور التي تحتوي علي  نص، كتل كبيرة من الألون أو أشكال بسيطة لأن الخطوط المموجة سوف تتطمس كما  أن الألوان ستتحول.​ *
*
*​ *TIFF – هذه الصيغة  تُعد جيدة لأي صورة bitmap. وتقوم هذه الصيغة بإنتاج ملفات كبيرة، ولكنها  لا تقلل الجودة. كما تقوم TIFF أيضاً بالمحافظة علي الطبقات والشفافية  والمميزات الخاصة الأخرى عندما يتم حفظها من الفوتوشوب.​ *
*
*​ *PSD, PDD – تعتبر هذه الصيغ هي  أشكال الفوتوشوب الأصلية. حيث يتم استخدام PSD عندما تحتاج حفظ الطبقات،  الشفافية، تعديل الطبقات، الأقنعة، مسارات القطع، أنماط الطبقة، مزج  الوسائط، النصوص…الخ. أما صيغة PDD فتستخدم في Adobe PhotoDeluxe (توقف  الآن عن العمل)، ولكنها مشابهة لصيغة PSD ويمكن استخدامهما بالتبادل.​ ​ BMP – هذه الصيغة تشبه إلي حد كبير  صيغة TIFF، حيث يمكن استخدامها مع أي نوع من صور bitmap. فهي ملفات كبيرة  الحجم ولا تقوم بتقليل جودة الصورة. ولكنها لا تمتلك أي ميزة على صيغة TIFF  سوى أنه يمكن استخدامها في خلفيات الويندوز.​ *
*
*​ *PICT – تعتبر هذه  الصيغة من الصيغ القديمة، وتستخدم فقط مع صور bitmap على نظام الماك، بشكل  مشابه لاستخدام صيغة BMP مع نظام الويندوز.​ *
*
*​ *PNG – يمكنك  استخدام هذه الصيغة عندما تحتاج لملفات صغيرة الحجم دون تقليل في الجودة.  فعادة ما تكون ملفات PNG أصغر في الحجم من ملفات TIFF. كما أنها تقوم أيضاً  بدعم الشفافية، وقد تم تطويرها لتكون بديل لملفات GIF في الإنترنت.​ *
*
*​ *GIF – تستخدم هذه  الصيغة عادة لرسومات الويب البسيطة التي تمتلك ألوان محدودة. حيث يتم تقليل  ملفات GIF إلي 256 لون أو أقل، كما تقوم بصنع رسومات صغيرة وسريعة التحميل  للويب. وتعتبر صيغة GIF رائعة جداً للاستخدام في أزرار الويب، الرسومات  البيانية والمخططات، الرسومات الكارتونية، اللافتات والعناوين النصية.​ *
​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

ملف مفتوح ..





http://freedesignfile.com/upload/downloads/2012/06/18/Summer%20beach%20Theme%20PSD%20template.rar


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

اضاءات






http://www.mediafire.com/?twanfdyvb4tngff


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

ملف مفتوح ..






http://www.psdgraphics.com/file/torn-paper-psd-template.zip


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

استايلات






http://www.mediafire.com/download/6x4l9fke0j77lgr/Best+Planet+Styles+-+GFXANA.COM.rar


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

استايلات





http://www.mediafire.com/download/ppifbji10hz879g/Bath+Styles+-+GFXANA.COM.rar


----------



## +febronia+ (23 فبراير 2014)

ملف مفتوح





http://www.psdblast.com/files/backgrounds/Product%20Promotion%20Stage%20lighting%20Bacground.zi


----------



## +febronia+ (25 فبراير 2014)

صور مقصوصه ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 فبراير 2014)

جميل جداً ​


----------



## e-Sword (27 فبراير 2014)

معلش اعتذر عن فترة غيايي بس انا متابع معاكم
معلش ازاى الصورة دي بتتعمل ؟
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1395362_382910515177264_1395222929_n.jpg

ازاى بتتعمل ؟ صورة الخلفية باهتة او مش واضحة بينما الكتابة واضحة جدا و ايضا ازاى اعمل علي الخلفية اللى محطوط عليها زى الشرط دي؟


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2014)

الاول افتح الصوره وطبق الفلتر داا 





حرك السهم دا علي حسب متلاقي الصوره بقت منسبه ..





بس واكتب عادي عليهاا 
كنت شرحت طريقه الكلام بالطريقه دي قبل كدااا 
هدور عليهاا واجبهاا ..


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2014)

اهيه ..   			#*57*


----------



## e-Sword (27 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> اهيه ..               #*57*



معلش اصل مخ صعيدى و حضرتك عارفة مخ الصعايدة ههههههه مش بيفهموا بسهولة

ممكن تشرحي ازاى اكتب بالشكل دة لانى فعلا حاولت بس لم اعرف اشرحي بللللللللللللللللليز واحدة واحدة نونة نونة


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2014)

الموضوع سهل اووووي بتجي البن تول الي هي دي ..





وتوصل اربع نقط ببعض 





وتكتب عادي ..


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

*انا حوالت اطبق الدرس دا لكن معرفتش غير اعمل مربع واحد فقط
ومعرفتش اعمل مربعات تانية فى التصميم مش عارف اية السبب 

*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

مش فاهمه المشكله فين ؟؟
بعدين دا مش درس دا رد ع سوال *e-Sword*


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

*ايو فاهم انا قصدى لما اجى اعمل مربعات 
فى تصميم  مش بعرف غير اعمل غير مربع
واحد بى الاداء اللى اسمها بان تول 
اعمل بيها مربع فقط واجى اعمل مربع تانى
سعتها بتبوظ المربعات بتبقى متشكبة فى بعضها
وهعمل صورة كدا وارفعلك 
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

*دا الصورة الاولة اللى عملت فيها مربع





ولما جيت اعمل مربع تانى تحت المربع الاول 
طلعلى الشكل دا
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *دا الصورة الاولة اللى عملت فيها مربع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اعمل كل مربع في لير مختلف 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

بص لازم توصل اخر نقطه بالاولي وهيظهر كده ديره صغيره جنب الماوس بس 
لما تجي تعمل مربع تاني هيجي ف لير تاني لوحد
 مش هعرف اصورك عشان مش بتبان ف التصوير


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اعمل كل مربع في لير مختلف
> *​


*دا اللى هو ازاى يعنى مش عارف اعملها ازاى دى*


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> بص لازم توصل اخر نقطه بالاولي وهيظهر كده ديره صغيره جنب الماوس بس
> لما تجي تعمل مربع تاني هيجي ف لير تاني لوحد
> مش هعرف اصورك عشان مش بتبان ف التصوير


*منا عملت كدا بالظبط بجد
بس اعمل لير تانى بيحيث المربع الاول مشبكشى 
فى المربع التانى اممم ولا يهمك*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

لما تقفل المربع وترسم مربع تاني هتلاقيه ف لير تاني لوحده 
يعني كل مربع هتلاقيه ف لير من غير ماتفتح لير جديد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2014)

*اعمل اول مربع 
وبعدين دوس علي العلامه دي 



وبعدين اعمل المربع التاني 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> لما تقفل المربع وترسم مربع تاني هتلاقيه ف لير تاني لوحده
> يعني كل مربع هتلاقيه ف لير من غير ماتفتح لير جديد





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اعمل اول مربع
> وبعدين دوس علي العلامه دي
> 
> 
> ...


*تمام ميرسية اوى ليكم عرفت اعملها 
هعمل كدا كام مربع وفية كام جملة كدا
 وارفعها واشوف رائيكم*


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

*هل كدا مظبوط عمل صح
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2014)

*الله ينور يا سمير 
بس حاول تقرب المربعات شويه وتديه شويه ميل 
تبقي مايله يعني 

*​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

حاول تستخدم في التصميمات خلفيات مش استيلات ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 فبراير 2014)

*ياعم سمير ايه الرومانسيه دى كلها ........ربنا يفرحك بشبابك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الله ينور يا سمير
> بس حاول تقرب المربعات شويه وتديه شويه ميل
> تبقي مايله يعني
> 
> *​


*ازاى يعنى اديها مايلة شوية وهجرب اقربهم 
شوية عن بعض شوية*


+febronia+ قال:


> حاول تستخدم في التصميمات خلفيات مش استيلات ..


*مش عارف خلفيات يا ترا معاكى خلفيات حلوة
او تعرفينى اعمل خلفية ازاى واجيبها ازاى خلفيات
مناسبة للكتابة عليها زى ما عملت من شوية *


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ياعم سمير ايه الرومانسيه دى كلها ........ربنا يفرحك بشبابك
> *​


*ههههههههههههههه لا ولسة احنا هنبدع كمان وكمان
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

جوجل مليان خلفيات جاهزه 
واناا منزله في الموضوع هناااا 
شوف الفهرس موجود ف اول صفحه من الموضوع


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> جوجل مليان خلفيات جاهزه
> واناا منزله في الموضوع هناااا
> شوف الفهرس موجود ف اول صفحه من الموضوع


*تمام اوكى ماشى بس ازاى اعملها مائلة زى ما قال اخونا عياد *


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

ctrl+t ولفهاا لتحت او لفوق بحيث تبقي مايله شويه


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> ctrl+t ولفهاا لتحت او لفوق بحيث تبقي مايله شويه


*حاضر ماشى هحاول اجربها 
وميرسية خالص لتعب حضرتك*


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

*شوفى كدا صح كدا ولا غلط





*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

ياتقربهم من بعض يا تكبرهم


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> ياتقربهم من بعض يا تكبرهم


*شوووووووفى كدا ويارب يكون صح المرة دى*
*وبنسبة للخلفيات انا مش لقتها على الفهرس
وبنسبة بحث جوجل اكتب اية عشان اجيب 
خلفيات حلوة*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

مش كل حاجه يطحطلهاا استيل كل ماكان التصميم بسيط بقي احلي 
بس عادي شغال ولماا تجي تكبر حاجه دوس ع shift عشان تكبر بنفس المستوي...

اكتب ف جوجل .. background

دي الي ف الفهرس ... "  خلفيات                #*355* "


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> مش كل حاجه يطحطلهاا استيل كل ماكان التصميم بسيط بقي احلي
> بس عادي شغال ولماا تجي تكبر حاجه دوس ع shift عشان تكبر بنفس المستوي...
> 
> اكتب ف جوجل .. background
> ...


*يعنى مش ادوس كنترول +t
وادوس شيفت ازاى عشان اكبر حجم المربع
ام الاستيل انا قصدى بة هو اختلاف لون التصميم
يعنى مثلا كل مربع بلون والخلفية بلون اخر 
والمقصود بية شكل التصميم ملون من كذا حاجة
دا قصدى امممممممم اوكى هشوف الخلفيات *


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

حلو ...


----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2014)

*عاوز اعرف ازاى اقص الصورة بطريقة سهل بدون تشويش فى الصورة 
*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 فبراير 2014)

هات الصوره الي عايزه اقصهالك اناا


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

*ادى الصورة فى توقيعى 




*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2014)

للمعلومات بس الصور الشخصيه ممنوع ف المنتدي 
بس اهيه الصوره ..
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3806188129.png


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> للمعلومات بس الصور الشخصيه ممنوع ف المنتدي
> بس اهيه الصوره ..
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/3806188129.png


*تمام ميرسية لحضرتك 
فهمت المهم دلوقتى قوليلى ازاى
 اقص الصورة بطريقة زى اللى عملتيها دى*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2014)

شرحتهاا قبل كداا هناا 
 القص بالبن تول...


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> شرحتهاا قبل كداا هناا
> القص بالبن تول...


*اوكى جارى تطبيق على صورة اخرة
هل يمكنك ان تعطينى صورة على ذوقك
للتجربة على تلك الاداء*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

*انا جربت الاداء وتطلعلى الشكل دا
*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2014)

وكبر الصوره ctrl و+ لحد لما تبقي واضحه حدودهاا بلنسبه لك 
هتبقي اسهل 
كداا ..





وحرك الصوره بالـ space"المستره" الي ف الكيبورد


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

*انا عملت تحديد على الصورة برضو بقت نفس الحكاية
ودى صورة بعد ما بعملت الاداء على الصورة كلها
*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2014)

مكبرتش زي ماقلتلك 
عمتاً القص بيجي بالتدريب مش من اول مره هيطلع مظبوط


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

*مش موجودة  تلك الصورة اللى عندى اللى هلاى بعد حرف الt
*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2014)

مش فاهمه ..


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> وكبر الصوره ctrl و+ لحد لما تبقي واضحه حدودهاا بلنسبه لك
> هتبقي اسهل
> كداا ..
> 
> ...


الاداء او الحرف اللى عامل زى حرف الاتش الانجلش غير موجود عندى  انا بستخدم فوتوشوب 7 
وادى صورة من اللى طلعلى


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2014)

دي اصلاً بتاعه الكلام ملهاش دعوه بالقص انا كنت فتحهاا ونسيت اقفلهاا قبل ماصور معلش


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2014)

ملف مفتوح






http://files.all-free-download.com/..._picture_template_design_layered_2_176050.zip


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2014)

تحبو الدرس الجديد يكون عن ايييه ؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 مارس 2014)

حاجة علي مزاجك

بس تكون صعبة

عايز اعرف مستواية في الفهم ^_^​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2014)

طيب مافيش اي اقتطارحات كداا


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 مارس 2014)

ممممممم مش عارف الحقيقة

مفيش حاجة في بالي دلوقتي
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 مارس 2014)

*يعنى ملف مفتوح وكيف استخدامو اية 
اهميتة ياريت كل تقوليلى كل شى عنو
*


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *يعنى ملف مفتوح وكيف استخدامو اية
> اهميتة ياريت كل تقوليلى كل شى عنو
> *








باقي المعلومات عن صيغ الصور ...   			#*369*


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2014)

رد ع نفس السوال ..   			#*102*


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2014)

الصور الي استخدمتهاا ف الشرح ...
http://www.mediafire.com/download/r6zzz89z1rr72n7/تصميم+بالدمج.rar


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مارس 2014)

*ممكن شرح ازاى اعمل الدرس دا
لو امكن صور مقصوصة وطريقة
شرح ازاى ادمجهم زى ما معمول فى الدرس دا
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 مارس 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *ممكن شرح ازاى اعمل الدرس دا
> لو امكن صور مقصوصة وطريقة
> شرح ازاى ادمجهم زى ما معمول فى الدرس دا
> *




انت عايز شرح للشرح يا سمير ؟!؟

ما فيبرونيا رحته و انا طبقت عليه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3595994&postcount=434​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *ممكن شرح ازاى اعمل الدرس دا
> لو امكن صور مقصوصة وطريقة
> شرح ازاى ادمجهم زى ما معمول فى الدرس دا
> *



مش فاهمه فين المشكله ؟؟!


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2014)

موضوع جامد جدا
هيخلينا نرجع ايام زمان
ده الواحد نسى الفوتوشوب من قلت الشغل عليه 
ربنا يبارك فيكى ويبارك موضيعك والموضوع ده بالاخص


----------



## Samir poet (4 مارس 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انت عايز شرح للشرح يا سمير ؟!؟
> 
> ما فيبرونيا رحته و انا طبقت عليه
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3595994&postcount=434​





+febronia+ قال:


> مش فاهمه فين المشكله ؟؟!


*ايوة الدرس اللى انتا عملتو انا
 مش فاهم اتشرح ازاى عشان اطبقة *
*معلشى دماغى قدى  مش بفهم بسرعة زيكم*


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 مارس 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *ايوة الدرس اللى انتا عملتو انا
> مش فاهم اتشرح ازاى عشان اطبقة *
> *معلشى دماغى قدى  مش بفهم بسرعة زيكم*




و مين قال اني بفهم بسرعة ^_^

انا فهمت انت عايز الشرح مبسط اكتر من كدة

صح ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2014)

بص يا سمير تحت الشرح ف لينك في الصور المستخدمه نزلهم 
وحاول تمشي ع الخطوط بظبط


----------



## Samir poet (5 مارس 2014)

*منا مش فاهم برضو هل الدرس 
فية استخدم صورتين ودمجمهم مع بعض
ولا عمل مقاسات جديدة 
وعمل استايل عليها ولا عمل لون عليها
طيب اعمل اية بعد فتح البرنامج 
ادوس على انهى قائمة ولا اختار اداء ولا اعمل اية بجد
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 مارس 2014)

ييييييييييييه

بقالي ساعة بكتب في تعليق و في الاخر الصفحة اتغيرت منغير ما اقصد و التعليق متسجلش 

المختصر المفيد من اللي  انا كنت كتبه

نزل الصور ديه

http://www.mediafire.com/download/r6...9%85%D8%AC.rar

و بعد لما تنزلها

اقرأ المشاركة رقم *434* كويس

و شوف الصور

و طبق عليها .. و لو في حاجة مش فاهمها قول

و فيبرونيا ترد عليك او انا اذا كان ينفع

لكن لحد دلوقتي انا عن نفسي مش فاهم المشكلة 

معلش يمكن اكون غبي شوية :new6:​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *منا مش فاهم برضو هل الدرس
> فية استخدم صورتين ودمجمهم مع بعض
> ولا عمل مقاسات جديدة
> وعمل استايل عليها ولا عمل لون عليها
> ...



الشرح في تلت صور بيدمجو مع بعض يعملو خلفيه 
بتفتح عمل جديد وتملي بلون زي الموجود ف الشرح 
انا الي مش فاهمه بجد فين المشكله ... !!


----------



## Samir poet (5 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> الشرح في تلت صور بيدمجو مع بعض يعملو خلفيه
> بتفتح عمل جديد وتملي بلون زي الموجود ف الشرح
> انا الي مش فاهمه بجد فين المشكله ... !!


*المشكلة وهى كيف عمل ذلك الدرس
طيب ندمج الصورتين اوكى مفهاش مشكلة
لكن كيف نعمل عمل جديد ونملى بلون 
طيب حضرتك تقصدى حط الصورتين داخل 
بعض  امسك صورة واحطها على الخلفية تمام
اوكى طيب اعمل لون ازاى يعنى فى خلفية جديدة تانية
طيب حضرتك ممكن تفتحى الفوتوشوب وتتابعى معايا
معلشى اول خطوة افتح صورتين واحطهم على بعض
اوكى تمام كدا واية علاقة انى اعمل عمل جديد بلون مناسب
اية علاقة عمل جديد بدمج الصورتين فهمتى بقى فين المشكلة*
*معلشى ذاكئى على قدى بجد استحملينى*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

طيب افتح الفوتوشوب الاول تمام 
بعدين دوس ع ctrl+n "لفتح عمل جديد " 
هيجي دي 





بعدين دوس اوكي 
كداا بقي فتح عمل جديد 
بعدين اختار الون واملي بلون الي موجود في الشرح 
عشان يديك نفس النتجيه ...
الي هو دااا 





او اكتب الكود بتاعه اهو d8d5d9 
هتلاقي تحت بعد متفتح الالون في مربع جنبه # شيل الارقام والحروف الموجوده واكتب دااا 
وكمل بقي حسب الشرح


----------



## Samir poet (5 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> طيب افتح الفوتوشوب الاول تمام
> بعدين دوس ع ctrl+n "لفتح عمل جديد "
> هيجي دي
> 
> ...


*عملت كدا بالظبط وادى النتيجة زى ماهى مفيش حاجة اتغيرت
حتى انى دخلت الكود ونفس النتيجة*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

املي يابني بالجردل او بالفرشه


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)




----------



## Samir poet (5 مارس 2014)

*صح كدا ولا غلط بقى
*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

مش دا الون بس ما عليناا  كمل عادي


----------



## Samir poet (5 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> مش دا الون بس ما عليناا  كمل عادي


انا عدلت على المشاركة فية صورتين *
اممممم طيب اعمل اية تانى ويا ترا الخطوة دى صح ولا غلط
ولا اية وبنسبة للمقاسات تكون كبيرة شوية ولا اسيبها زى ماهى*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

لا مش مهم المقسات 
كمل بقي ع الشرح


----------



## Samir poet (5 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> لا مش مهم المقسات
> كمل بقي ع الشرح


*تمام  بقى الشرح بعيد عن دمج الصورتين صح*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

مش فاهمه ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (5 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> مش فاهمه ؟؟


*اول حاجة بعد ما عملنا موضوع فتح عمل جديد
 بعد كدا احط الصورتين على مقاس عمل الجديد ولا اية*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

شوف الشرح وكمل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مارس 2014)

احــم احــم ، ورجــعـنا من تـاني .. 
جــاري عمل تطبيق ع الدروس الي فاتت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مارس 2014)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4510457585.jpg

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/4927478632.png


تعليقك ..


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2014)

حلو بس الـ size عايز يتقلل شويه خلي 1


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2014)

شدو حلكو بقي نفسي نعمل مسابقه تصميم ف المنتدي داا ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 مارس 2014)

نشد حيلنا نعمل ايه يا فيبرونيا مش فاهم ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2014)

مش عارفه بس شدو حلكو .. :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 مارس 2014)

طيب شدي أنتي حيلك بقي معانا
واشرحـلنا افكار جديده ودروس جديده 

عموما جبتلك تصاميم كده واشرحلنا بتتعمل ازاي
بس وحياتك بلاش تقوليلي سهل اصلي بتعقد منها ^^

















وريني ابداعاتك بقي وهمتك


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2014)

احم ايه التصميمات دي لا سهل ايه بس 
دي عمتاً  كذا خلفيه فوق بعض بطريقه معينه 
ولعب بالوان وتكسترات وحاجات كتير كداا 
خليناا دلوقتي فالسهل بعدين ندخل في الصعب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 مارس 2014)

ههههههههه 
طب خلاص اشرحي انتي افكار جديده 
عاوزين نتقدم في المستوي شويه


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 مارس 2014)

لألألأ

خشي علي الصعب​


----------



## Samir poet (9 مارس 2014)

*دا تصميمى على تطبيق الشرح الاخت فيبرونيا اللى قالت علية 
ومكنتش عارف اعملو لكن بمعونة ربنا قدرنا نعملو بواسطة عضو 
سهل علينا الحكاية لان صاحب الورشة كانت عاملة شرح للمحترفين
وليسة للمبتدئين للى زى حالتى وادى التصميم 
ويارب يعجبكم
*
*






*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 مارس 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههه
> طب خلاص اشرحي انتي افكار جديده
> عاوزين نتقدم في المستوي شويه





Crazy Man قال:


> لألألأ
> 
> خشي علي الصعب​


تمام انشاء الله انهارده بليل او بكرا هنزل درس ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 مارس 2014)

منتظررينك


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 مارس 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *دا تصميمى على تطبيق الشرح الاخت فيبرونيا اللى قالت علية
> ومكنتش عارف اعملو لكن بمعونة ربنا قدرنا نعملو بواسطة عضو
> سهل علينا الحكاية لان صاحب الورشة كانت عاملة شرح للمحترفين
> وليسة للمبتدئين للى زى حالتى وادى التصميم
> ...




جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2014)

الشرح ... 











الصور والفرش الي استخدمتهاا ..
ومجموعه صور مقصوصه للبابا شنوده ..
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b4gc7gl3xc95d30/pope+shenouda.rar


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 مارس 2014)

ممكن بدل الخطوة الاخيرة اغير الـ opacity بتاعتها بدل ممسح ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2014)

لا عشان الهدف من الخطوه دي اني اخلي نحيه الصوره منوره من النحيه 
التانيه بعدين انا مش بمسح انا بكبر الجومه ودوس كذا مره في المكان الي عايزاه 
لو انت حاطط الصوره في النص يبقي خلي الجومه ف النص ودوس كذا مره لحد لما توصل للنيجه الي عايزهاا


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2014)

صور مقصوصه ..


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2014)

ممكن بنفس الطريقه نعمل خلفيه زي دي ونضيبف الصوره ..


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2014)

او دي ..


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2014)

عايزه اشوف ابدعتكو بقي ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 مارس 2014)

البرنامج اتمسح عشان عملت نسخه
ومكسل اصبطه تاني ^،^


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2014)

اسلفك بتاعي شويه يعني ولا اعمل ايه ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> لا عشان الهدف من الخطوه دي اني اخلي نحيه الصوره منوره من النحيه
> التانيه بعدين انا مش بمسح انا بكبر الجومه ودوس كذا مره في المكان الي عايزاه
> لو انت حاطط الصوره في النص يبقي خلي الجومه ف النص ودوس كذا مره لحد لما توصل للنيجه الي عايزهاا




ياريت شرح للجزء بتاع الاستيكة بالصور


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2014)

المشكله ان شكل الجومه او الاستيكا مش هيبان في التصوير انت كبرهاا ع قد الصوره 
كداا مثلاً 






لو دا حجم التصميم خلي حجم الجومه كداا ودوس كذا مره لحد ماتوصل للنتيجه حلوه بس


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مارس 2014)

ورشه مميزة جدا ورائعة وانا بستفاد منها بجد 
ربنا يبارك عملك ويقويكى على الورشة دى
واسف على عدم المشاركة لظروف العمل 
لكن اكيد متابع وبعرف كل جديد فى الورشة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)

مش عارف ليه مش طاعة حلوة






​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 مارس 2014)

بص اول حاجه انت مخطار لون غامق شويه حاول تخطار لون هادي 
كدا مثلاً 





الحاجه التانيه السحابه لونهاا ابيض مش اسود 
زي ما بتعمل حاجات غامقه في التصميم لازم تحط الفاتح عشان يبقي في تعادل اللون ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> بص اول حاجه انت مخطار لون غامق شويه حاول تخطار لون هادي
> كدا مثلاً
> 
> 
> ...



تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## +febronia+ (14 مارس 2014)

جرب ووريني النتيجه


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)

مش هينفع النهاردة ​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 مارس 2014)

صور مقصوصه ..


----------



## +febronia+ (14 مارس 2014)

صور شجر مقصوصه ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)

بقالي اكتر من ساعة علي برنامج الفوتوشوب

عملت اكتر من 10 تصميمات من نفس الفكرة

ولا واحدة منهم عدلة 

مسحتهم كلهم و قفلت البرنامج

فيبرونيا .. لقد اصابني الاحباط ^_^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 مارس 2014)

حلو بس انت مكبر الصوره بالعرض  
بص وانت بتكبر دوس ع shift عشان الصوره تكبر بنفس المستوي 

المستطيل الي تحت محتاج يصغر شويه هو والشجر الي فقيه 
بس تمام 
اخر حاجه خلي توقيعك يبقي اخر لير ف التصميم دايماً بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> حلو بس انت مكبر الصوره بالعرض
> بص وانت بتكبر دوس ع shift عشان الصوره تكبر بنفس المستوي
> 
> المستطيل الي تحت محتاج يصغر شويه هو والشجر الي فقيه
> ...




تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 مارس 2014)

ملف مفتوح





http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/319/1/1/Art_PSD_by_MericG.rar


----------



## Samir poet (17 مارس 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> الصور الي استخدمتهاا ف الشرح ...
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/r6zzz89z1rr72n7/تصميم+بالدمج.rar


*انا طبقت الدرس دا ومش لقت لحضرتك اى تعلق على التصميم اللى عملتو  ويا هل ترا فية صور تانية افقدر استخدمها غير الصور دى وخصوص صور الخلفيات *


----------



## +febronia+ (20 مارس 2014)

مساء الخير عليكم ..
بصو اناا فكرت بجانب الدروس والشرح والادوات الي بنزلهاا الموضوع 
كل فتره اتكلم عن خواص البرامج في حاجات بتبقي مستخبيه كداا مش وضحهااا اناا بقي هبينهالكم واشرح استخدمتهااا 
واجمعهم كلهم في الفهرس الي في اول الموضوع ..  			  			#*2*

هتكلم عن خصيه سهله معرف اختصارهاا ctrl + T 
اسمهاا transform










المعرف ان من خللهاا ممكن نصغر الصور او نكبرهاا ونميلهااا شويه تمام 
بس ممكن كمان نقلب الصور من اليمين للشمال او العكس ..
بالطريقه دي ..





او نقلبهاا من تحت لفوق او العكس برضوو ..
كداا ..







المره الجايه هشرح باقي استخدمتهاا لو الفكره عجبتكو 
يارب تكونو استفدو ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 مارس 2014)

حلوه الفكره دي وانا عارفها بستخدمها ساعات 
ممكن دروس لتصاميم غلاف ؟؟
ادونا فرصتنا بقي


----------



## +febronia+ (21 مارس 2014)

ماشي في غيرك مايعرفش ..
نديهم فرصتهم برضوو 

غلاف الي هو كافر الفيس بوك ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 مارس 2014)

فين الي غيري وميعرفوش دول 
وميعرفوش ايه  !!


----------



## +febronia+ (21 مارس 2014)

الترنسفورم  transform


----------



## +febronia+ (22 مارس 2014)

ندخل ف الصور المتحركه طيب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 مارس 2014)

اه مـاشي 
منتظرك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 مارس 2014)

يارييييييييييييييييييت​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2014)

اخيراً قدرت اعمل شرح بالفيديو 
 ناسف ع التاخير ..

 وبشكر عياد ع رفع الفيديو ع اليوتيوب 

[YOUTUBE]F-GBZLgUSdA&feature[/YOUTUBE]

يارب يعجبكم 

الجليتر الي استخدمتو في الشرح 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3l9r36ixl878rgf/Glitter.rar
​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2014)

دا كمان موقع في اشكال كتير للجليتر 
http://www.glittermakercodes.com/start.php?windowed=1

نزلو الي يعجبكو عادي وخدو الفوتوشوب واشتغلو عليه زي الشرح ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2014)

*موضوع رائع 
ومجهود جبار فيرو
ربنا يعوضك عليه حبيبتي

انا امنية حياتي اتعلم الفوتوشوب
بس انا عارفه اني مش هاعرف
عشان مخي تخين 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> ومجهود جبار فيرو
> ربنا يعوضك عليه حبيبتي
> 
> ...


لا ماتقلقيش انوي انتي وسبيهاا عليناا 
بجد نورتي الموضوع .. :flowers:


----------



## +febronia+ (4 أبريل 2014)

هو الشرح صعب ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (12 أبريل 2014)

خطوط .. 






http://goo.gl/MBYjK3


----------



## +febronia+ (12 أبريل 2014)

استيلات ...







http://www.mediafire.com/?7fnbi3u9b2df3g6


----------



## +febronia+ (13 أبريل 2014)

صور مقصوصه ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 أبريل 2014)

جميل يا فيبرونيا ، بكره ان شاء الله هطبق الدرس الي فاتني


----------



## +febronia+ (13 أبريل 2014)

صور الالام والصلب ..
-----------------------


----------



## +febronia+ (13 أبريل 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> جميل يا فيبرونيا ، بكره ان شاء الله هطبق الدرس الي فاتني



تمام ..


----------



## +febronia+ (13 أبريل 2014)

كل مالقي صور حلوه هرفعهاا الموضوع هنا 
واجمعهم في الفهرس الي ف اول الصفحه ..


----------



## +febronia+ (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (15 أبريل 2014)

ملف مفتوح ..





http://freepsdfiles.net/download?id=4177


----------



## +febronia+ (15 أبريل 2014)

خلفيات ..







http://freepsdfiles.net/download?id=8615


----------



## +febronia+ (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (15 أبريل 2014)

اصل الصوره موجود في المشاركه الي فوق دي ع طول ..


----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2014)

اكليل الشوك ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 أبريل 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ​



حلو جداااااااا بجد ..
وكل سنه وانت طيب ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أبريل 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> حلو جداااااااا بجد ..
> وكل سنه وانت طيب ..



شكراً كتيييير

و انتي طيبة


----------



## +febronia+ (18 أبريل 2014)

دا درس لقيته عن ملاحقات الفوتوشوب ...
------------------------------------------

*فوتوشوب *يتضمن  العديد أدوات رائع و جاهزة للاستخدام . الفرشاة هي أداة من اللوحة  الأساسية. وهي تعمل مثل أداة الرسم التقليدية من خلال تطبيق اللون . يمكن  اجادها في شريط الأدوات القياسية أوعبر ضغط على حرف B . 
 
 *صنع فرش ( Brush ) أو ستايل ( **Style )  و جعلها في ملف* لسهولة نقلها أو وضعها في موقع لتحميلها من العموم ، حيت هذا درس يعطينا متلين *كيفية صنع فرشاة *و *كيفية حفظ* *ستايل *و من هنا يمكنك تطبيقها على *باترن *( *pattern *)، *الممال* ( *Gradient *)

[YOUTUBE]ZHlGWAyJCHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +febronia+ (18 أبريل 2014)

اكشن ..





https://app.box.com/s/weojvjw9wct117mg4e3t


----------



## +febronia+ (18 أبريل 2014)

glass styles 





https://app.box.com/s/f5953dfqsj61i934mv4c


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أبريل 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> اكشن ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




نزلته و مش عارف استخدمه


----------



## +febronia+ (23 أبريل 2014)

بعد ماتركبه الفوتوشوب افتح الصوره 















لو عايز تغير لون الصوره ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أبريل 2014)

اشرحي تغيير لون الصورة تاني بشكل مبسط اكتر​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 أبريل 2014)

تحت في ىصندوق الليرات في دايره نصها اسود ونصهاا التاني ابيض 
هتوس عليهااا ..





بعدين هتختار منهاا  photo filter






بعدين هيظهر كدااا اختار اليون الي عايزه من مربع اللون


----------



## +febronia+ (25 أبريل 2014)

تحبو ارفع الشرح عمل الكتابه بالشكل دا ..


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2014)

انا متابعه فيبيي حبيبتي 
وبصمم كل دروسك بس عشان مش بتطلع مظبوطه قوي مش بابعتها 
بس ياريت فعلا تشرحي لنا درس الكتابه المتحركه دي


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أبريل 2014)

يارييييييييييييت​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 أبريل 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> انا متابعه فيبيي حبيبتي
> وبصمم كل دروسك بس عشان مش بتطلع مظبوطه قوي مش بابعتها
> بس ياريت فعلا تشرحي لنا درس الكتابه المتحركه دي


منوره ياقمر بس ابقي ارفعي تصميماتك 
متخافيش هقولك تظبطيهاا ازاي .. 


Crazy Man قال:


> يارييييييييييييت​




حاضر هعمل الشرح والرفعو ..


----------



## +febronia+ (25 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]InvfB3Ie9mQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]

 لما نجي نسيف الصوره 
 نجي من قائمه File ونختار منهاا save for web & devices 
 او ندوس علي ctrl + alt + shift +s ..

 اتمني اشوف تطبقاتكو ..​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أبريل 2014)

للأسف مش هقدر اشوفه

النت ​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 أبريل 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/rtk0v4os3o46nhr/getting-started-project.mp4

دا لينك تحميل الشرح


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أبريل 2014)

ايه رائيكم في التصميم دا ؟؟








هو مش تطبيق ع درس.. يعني من دماغي


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2014)

جميل جدا يا بيتر بجد ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 أبريل 2014)

شكرا ع التقييم ^_^
طب انا عاوز اعرف الملاحظات لو في حاجه نقصاني او عملتها غلط
او ايه الي يخليه احسن


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2014)

حساه غامق شويه بس بجد جامد علي فكره .
استمر بقي ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أبريل 2014)

فعلا بس انا قولت اخلي الالوان كلها تكون لايقه مع بعض مش مظبوط كده ولا ايه ؟؟حاولت اخلي لون الخلفيه وكده لون الرندر
علي فكره دا كله بـ صوره واحده بس


ومعلش هتعبك معايا عاوز شرح للقص الاحترافي لاني ببقي عاوز اقص حاجات وبضيع الملامح خالص


----------



## +febronia+ (27 أبريل 2014)

خد بالي انهاا بصوره واحده ومغير في الابعاد .. 

ممكن تعمل من نفس اللون بس الفاتح هبقي لايق برضوو ..

حاتر هبقي اصور شرح فيديو للقص ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 أبريل 2014)

تمام ^^​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_a2-LmlWT5U&feature[/YOUTUBE]​ 




ملحوظة : عشان نقدر نستخدم الصوره بعد كده جاهزه 

  من غير ما نقصهاا تاني هنسيفهاا بصيغه png 

 اي حد هيقص صوره يكتب عليهاا اسمه ويضفهاا في الموضوع هناا 
 وانا هضيف المشاركه بتعته في الفهرس الي في اول الموضوع ..              #*2*​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 مايو 2014)

تحبو الشرح الجاي يكون عن ايه ... ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 مايو 2014)

اختاري انتي ,,,


----------



## +febronia+ (9 مايو 2014)

لا انتو اختارو


----------



## +febronia+ (17 مايو 2014)

سحاب png ..







http://qianyuanliulan.deviantart.com/art/5CLOUD-PNG-298513810








http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/065/d/9/cloud_png_by_gleeresources-d4rwg6m.png


----------



## +febronia+ (17 مايو 2014)

استيلات ..





http://aleksparx.deviantart.com/art/Genuine-Glossy-Style-Fun-Text-243264375


----------



## +febronia+ (17 مايو 2014)

clipping mask ..






http://sirubisama.deviantart.com/art/PNGs-for-Clipping-Mask1-268744429


طريقه استخدمهااا ..
نختار الشكل الي عايزينو منهم ونسحبه ع التصميم 
ونحط فقيه الصوره الي عيزنهااا تاخد نفس الشكل وندوس بين لير الصوره ولير الشعل مع alt 






دا هيبقي شكلهااا ...


----------



## +febronia+ (18 مايو 2014)

http://aleksparx.deviantart.com/art/style233-263200254


----------



## +febronia+ (18 مايو 2014)

http://kuschelirmel-stock.deviantar...73891796?q=gallery:allphotoshop/24012944&qo=1


----------



## +febronia+ (18 مايو 2014)

http://aleksparx.deviantart.com/art/Free-Bokeh-PS-Layer-Styles-185825164


----------



## +febronia+ (18 مايو 2014)

http://saltaalavista.deviantart.com/art/Gradient-pack-8-446591180


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2014)

http://giallo86.deviantart.com/art/Free-Bokeh-PS-Layer-Styles-185825164


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2014)

http://giallo86.deviantart.com/art/FREE-Jelly-Glossy-PS-Styles-197568984


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مايو 2014)

http://idered.deviantart.com/art/Animal-Fur-Photoshop-Styles-101426583


----------



## +febronia+ (4 يونيو 2014)

نااااار png


----------



## +febronia+ (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (5 يونيو 2014)

الموضوع بقي صحرا كداا ليه .. :smil13:


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يونيو 2014)

سوري علي انقطاعي عن الموضوع و النت كله​


----------



## +febronia+ (8 يونيو 2014)

طيب مادام مافيش حد بيستفيد من الموضوع 
يبقي نقفله احسن


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يونيو 2014)

لألألأ انا بحب الموضوع ده جداً

بس عندي شوية ظروف​


----------



## +febronia+ (13 يونيو 2014)

ربنا معاك ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يونيو 2014)

حلو اوي التوقيع بتاعك

عملتيه ازاي ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يونيو 2014)

حاتر هصور شرح وارفعه ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يونيو 2014)

شرح تحريك الصور بالفوتوشوب زي توقيعي ..

[YOUTUBE]-PdGyw1Q_6w[/YOUTUBE]

 # الايد  الي استخدمتهاا ...






​


----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2014)

الفيديو سهل ومفهوم جدا
تسلم ايدك فيبي 
رااااااااااااااائع توقيعك


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يونيو 2014)

ربناا يخليكي يا تماف منوره الموضوع كله ..


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 يونيو 2014)

*طريقه روووعه جدا استفدت منها كتير
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
حطبق الطريقه لما اقدر فمع بنتي صعب جدا​*


----------



## +febronia+ (16 يونيو 2014)

ربنا معاكي ياقمره ..


----------



## +febronia+ (28 يوليو 2014)

بيماا اني اجازه 
استنو هنزل درس جديد بليل .. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

*


+febronia+ قال:



بيماا اني اجازه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 

تمام اوي 
اعمل بقي درس تنعيم البشره علشان انا مكسل 

زي كده


 

بقت كده 




*​*
استنو هنزل درس جديد بليل .. ​*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 يوليو 2014)

حاتر يا فندم .. ​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 يوليو 2014)

تنعيم البشره ..







[YOUTUBE]5Nwqelw6goU&feature[/YOUTUBE]

طبعاً الموضوع محتاج دقه اكتر من كداا 
انا عملته بسرعة عشان الوقت والتحميل بقي وكداا :08:​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 يوليو 2014)

الشرح الجاي بقي يبقي تلوين العين ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2014)

لسه فيه امل ولا ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

امل مشيت وجابت صحبتهااا تقعد مكنهااا &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أكتوبر 2014)

انا قولت كده برضو xDD


----------



## +febronia+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بس ممكن نخليهاا تجي برضوو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2014)

متااااااااااااااااابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## +febronia+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

للناس الجديده في الموضوع في في اول صفحة فهرس في كل الشرح الي اتعمل لحد دلوقتي وكل الاضافات وطريقه تركبه 
وانا مستنيه تطبقتكم و اسالتكم لو في حاجه مش مفهومه ...               #*2*


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

طول عمرك جامد يا فوفو 
 

منووووووره


----------



## +febronia+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سوسووو انتي الي منوره بجد


----------



## Comment (7 أكتوبر 2014)

*"! Welcome Back !" & "Happy Birthday"*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253644​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uF1AQdGPFSA&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يناير 2015)

*عاوز شوية خلفيات كدا 
للتصميم الفوتوشوب 
عشان اصمم عليها 
الكلام وياريت تكون خلفيات حلوة
وعاوزة كمان صور بهلهوانات
حزينة ومضحكة مقصوصة بس كدا
ياريت حد يساعدنى*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

متابع


----------



## Samir poet (1 فبراير 2015)

*فين الرد
*


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2015)

النت مليان خلفيات حلوه وصور


----------



## SH-Jesus-SH (12 فبراير 2015)

موضوع رائع جدا محتاج اقراءه من الاول   ,,,


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 فبراير 2015)

وحشتنى الورشة اوى يا فيبرونيا ... كنت ببدع فيها


----------



## +febronia+ (22 فبراير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وحشتنى الورشة اوى يا فيبرونيا ... كنت ببدع فيها



تصدقي انا كمان وحشتني الورشة بس كنت لوحدي فيهاا 
اكيد مش عملهااا عشان اعلم نفسي .. :thnk0001:


----------



## Samir poet (17 يوليو 2015)

*عايز انزل برنامج فوتوشوب يكون اصدار حلو ويكون شغال وبلاش اصدارات قديمة لانى مش بلاقى اضافات فيها *​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2015)

*فين الرد روحتو فين 
*


----------

